# Scottish Girls Part 10



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

New Home Ladies .....

Lots of  and luck xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

yee hah! I'm first for a change.

 Celtic are getting beat 1-0 by Barcelona 

Didnt expect them to win but a goal from barca in 3 mins  devastated!!
Bring on Georgie Samaras - the greek god 

Are you watching game Mrs R ?? 

This is where we are getting married:
http://www.information-britain.co.uk/showPlace.cfm?Place_ID=11774

      

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie, 

Hey Kizzy, that hotel looks gorg, very posh    How are you? I missed the game last night was at work, i watched the home one, that was a good game!!

Hey Bev, how are you? Hope work is not too bad!! What are we to do without LA Ink!! 

Hey Aikey, how are you? How is the 2ww going? 

Hey Sarah, how are you? Still waiting to see the new hair do  

Hello to everyone else, hope you are having a good day

Well, i have just found out after ME phoning the student loan place that the tiny loan that i had taken out in 2001, when i was doing another course, a loan that i have been paying for nearly 4 years, should have been finished last year!!! They are due me 600 quid!!!   . Im soo anrgy at them, but also think its like a little piggy bank for our holiday, think it will go on my new tattoo!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello ladies 

Lisa digital camera not working at the mo so can't get a pic for you but I'm loving the new hair! Even demented Nana loved it today and she usually tells me I'm a bloody mess   I'm dying to get a new tattoo DP's friend owns the one in Lyon street and he's brilliant obviously not as good as LA ink but he is very good.  I want one down my ankle to continue onto my foot.  

Bev how you feeling? When is your scan?

Aikey how are you have you gone insane yet?

Hello everyone and welcome to our new home!! 

Well Anne eventually phoned me back last night and said that there must be some kind of mistake as there are a few Sarah Clark's that were getting tx at the same time as me and my being me started freaking out about my embryo's but I expressed this concern and said there was no way that a mistake with my embryos would be made    she thinks someone must have clicked on my name on the computer when a list of Sarah clark's came up.  SO!!!! I have to phone them when I get AF at the end of the week but to be honest there is no sign of it, I usually have cramps by now and sore boobs but nowt. DP has "manflu" ie a cold and is dying! So having to look after him on my week off   but going to ikea tomorrow to look for new bedroom furniture on a budget you see!! 

sarah xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah,Glad you got that sorted, they donethat with me, they sent ou ta letter congrat me on becoming pregnant, even though i wasn't!!!  They said that they was another girl with my name. That is where im getting my tattoo, on my foot though, thinking of either cherry blossoms or stars r maybe a bit of both!! So are they planning to start FET when you get AF? ?have fun at IKea, i love it there!! 

Right i better head off in the shower and take the dog out

Love Lisa xx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't posted in a while, I hope you are all well xx 

The reason being is I'm very down at the mo', I allways have A/F cycle 25-28 days and that one their I was late for 2 weeks, I had prayed and convinced myself I might be pg but the other day it came with a vengeance and I was so   and  .  Also my big sis who was diagnosed with leukemia just before Xmas has an emergency apt tmrw as she has found more lumps around her neck and the waiting for the news is horrible and I am in need of a big  

Sorry for the me post but I just needed to get it off my chest, I hope you ladies don't mind xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey girls.....how are we all??

1st of all bit of an embarrassing one but did any of you find you'd tons of 'egg white' stuff on your stimms you know the stuff you'd usually produce when you ovulate? That, but only an abundance of it!! Hope I dont slide out my panties   Is that a good sign or not?? Are my ovaries working hard do you think or working too hard is this normal?

kizzy - gutted about the result last night  I was indeed watching & kicked every ball. Barca are just different class aren't they!! Your hotel looks fab!! You's will have such a brilliant day! Thats good you can get going again in July time. Just relax & think about your wedding etc these next few mths, a wee break from the stress of ttc & TX will do you the world of good hunni!

Aiky - how you coping on the 2ww?? how you feeling??    stay positive 

Bev - you still doing ok?? thinking of you loads

sarah - better news that they made a mistake & its not Oct. Typical of the evil AF, they show up when you dont want them & when you do they never come at the right time!  Will your FET go ahead after AF arrives then? Hope your DH gets better soon

janet - awww hunni big HUGS indeed coming your way....     sorry you're havin such a **** time! Things can only get better eh! Hope your sister gets good news 

hello's to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa - That is a terrible mistake I would so have put a complaint in!! How upsetting?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Yeh think they are as Anne said phone as soon as you get it as we will sort something out for you but I have no drugs so don't know what she is going to sort out this month next month who knows I should have asked but didn't want to as I had phoned chasing up answers 3 times that day   

Janet         

Mrs R I had that lots and lots and when I was going for appointments I was highly embarssed when they were going to be scanning me and used to hide my pants in my pocket incase anyone saw them sorry tmi!!   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Janet, big hugs to you    .

Hi Mrs R, yeah that is normal!! The things they dont tell you  

Hey Sarah, lol hiding your knickers!! My cons phoned and appologised for the letter, just aswell i didnt think to much of it, was having a good day that day! I hope you get some answers when you phone up with your af date. 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Just spent ages catching up on everyone - feel as though I've not been on for ages!!!  I was at the hospital tonight for my day 3 appt.  All looked well with the scan, and I've to phone for the results of my blood test tomorrow.  However, after all that, they told me they've got too many people stimming just now and it'll be about 2 weeks before I can start!!     Bit annoying - especially when they gave me all my drugs etc away with me (now every time I look in the fridge for the next 2 weeks the needles will be staring back at me with their terrifying look!!!)  It's almost like dangling a carrot in front of a donkey (yes, I know - lovely way to describe myself!!) So, it's onto the nasal spray for me for the next 2 weeks, and looks like I'm going to have to continue with the night sweats, mood swings and constant headaches!!!  hey ho ......

Anyway, not much time just now so will catch up with you all soon!  

Weenster x

PS Kizzy - just been on the website you posted - looks lovely ......  Won't be long now eh??


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Janet, have a big hug from me hunny     

Mrs R - yep its totally normal hun! I got worried thinking I'd ovulated but you cant - hossie controlling your cycle with the drugs so its just your bodies way of responding to all the ovarian stimulation. not long for you now!!

Weenster - hang in there hun - its such a waiting game!!

hello everyone else!!!!  

I'm glad to be having a break from treatment let me tell ya!! Its great not to think about it  
Booked my hair appt for the wedding today - going to have it in spirals - its about shoulder length now but I'm determined not to get it cut!!!
But DP wants me to change it to an earlier time - honestly men! he says he wants loads of time to get ready!!!     
So i will phone back and change it tomorrow to 11 instead of 12 ( we arent get married til 4!!!)


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey janetw - just read your post from last night and wanted to send you      .  Hope your sis gets good news today and that everything goes well with you! 

Weenster x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Janet,               

Back later girls.
Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh thank you so much for all your hugs, it has made such a difference, sis went today and they said they are not duly concerned that it has got any worse as the lumps are on her neck, same as when she was diagnosed, her white cells have risen slightly but again not too much to warrent change of tx or anything, she will go back as normal in 6wks time for bloods again.  I know she wont beat it but at least it hasn't got any worse, again thank you all for your time for my 'me' post.

I will do some personals when I am over the shock of goodish news

Janet xx
xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Janet thats really good news.

Sorry girls have been a wee bit bad with posting but read every night. Just cant keep my eyes open after 5pm sorry.  Tomorrow is Saterday so will be back for a good round of personals.

Lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Girlies,

janet - so glad to hear that your sis got kinda good news -     it keeps going ok for her!

Everyone else, again I'm wanting to pick your brains...  As i said in my last post the clinic is too busy to start my stimms just now so have to start taking a nasal spray to stay down regulated.  However, they've said that I continue taking this after I start my injections - their exact words were 'if you've got it you might as well take it ......'  They seemed a bit vague about it - have any of you had to start taking the nasal spray at the same time as the stimms?  I know they need to keep me down reg'd but it just seems a bit daft to me that i take a nasal spray to shut down hormones then injections to start them up again!!  If any of you have done it, is there any particular times that I should take it (ie will it matter if I take the nasal spray int he morning at the same time as I get my injection?)  

ta much,

A very confused Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Weenster,

I stuck to the same times when taking the spray and then i injected at 10pm. So my routine was nasal spray at 8,12,4 and then 8pm then 10pm was the stimm. 

They continue with the spray so you do not produce your own hormones. 

Hope this helps   

Hello to everyone else, it has been really quiet on here lately  .

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

some news.............Egg Collection day is this coming Monday!!!!!!!      

I've to go to theatre on monday morning about 9am-ish......I'm so nervous, excited, anxious worried etc all at the same time!!!
Feel like I've waited for forever to get started with fertility treatment & now its all happening so fast!!  

I've got 1 more stimulation injection tomorrow & then tomorrow night its the booster jag. 
Sunday is a 'jab free' day, but fasting from midnight on sunday night. 
All going well I'll get back home Monday afternoon hopefully after they've got lots of luvly good quality eggs from me  !!!!!! 
...... and So the rollercoaster ride continues!   
Only downside is that my stent will need to stay in for a few more weeks  If it all works though a few more weeks of kidney pain will be worth it! 

 glad it wasnt just me with all the egg white stuff!! 

weenster - aww thats pants hunni , so unfair to be that near starting & another delay...aagghh ! try & stay upbeat though as the next 2wks will fly by & honestly once you get started it flies by! Cant comment on the snuff because I got another prostap jab instead of snuff.

janet - thats good things are no worse for your sis. Must be a bit of a weight of all your families mind that shes not deteriorated or anything. Fingers crossed she keeps fighting & the TX help her. Have a wee drinkie or two to celebrate!!  for you &    for your sis!

lisa, bev, tracy, kizzy, sarah & everyone else....lots of luv

Mrs R xx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Mrs R, EC on Monday OMG that is fantastic for you, you have waited so long and I'll have everything crossed for you xxxx

Weenster, so sorry about your delay but it wont be for too long xxxx

Kizzy, hotel looks lush, what are men like sometimes they are worse than us with preening xxxx

Aiky,   for your 2ww xxxx

Bev, thinking of you and your BFP  xxxx

Saze, Panties story had me nearly peeing mine, it cheered me up, god have I got all this to look forward to xxxx

Lisa, its ok them phoning to say sorry but sometimes its just not good enough xxxx

Everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Feeling a wee bit better re sis, she and I are sharing a bottle of wine tonight and she loves this site (better say good things about her  ).  As you know the extension started this week and so far they have broke the fence, shed and caused £1000 of damage to the driveway (luckily they are insured). So we might very well see the bottom of that bottle before long xxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies 

Lisa how are you? how is work? mine is awful just now really needing a move!! asap! 

Kizzy I am so jealous of all your wedding plans I keep hinting well...................when I say hinting it's a a bit like Mike when we getting married? and me getting a someday answer!!  

Mrs R How exciting is it when it gets to this stage !! Enjoy your weekend try to relax I know it's hard but Monday will soon be here. Get DH to take you some where nice tomorrow night!!

Bev I think we will forgive you somehow   You get as much sleep at this side as you can as soon enough you won't have time to think about sleep  

Hello to everyone else. 

well ladies I'm a bit peev'd my AF is as regular as clock work normally 28days was due on yesterday and Ann at Ninewells told me to phone asap when I get it and guess what never arrived yesterday.  grrrrrrr when do you think it will show up ?

sarah xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mornin' Ladies

Sorry I've not been on this week, but I have been keeping up to date with you all.   Been absolutely shattered this week and don't know why.   All I seem to do just now is work and sleep (and work's not even as busy and stressful as usual).   Just hope I'm not coming down with anything.

Weenster - I'm gutted for you hun.   I don't understand how they can start you on Prostap then halt you just 'cos they're so disorganised.   It's just pants   .   I'm at the Nuffield too and my AF is due Mon.   I was told last month to phone again to make arrangements for FET this month.   Looks like I might be waiting AGAIN if they're so busy.   They've already put me back 2 months.   At 41 (and a half) every month is is precious, but I really have faith in the nursing staff there - they were very helpful and supportive during my last cycle.   Still, I don't really suppose it's any one person's fault, but the waiting is just awful.   Have a hug  from me.     

Bev - hope you get a chance to put your feet up this week and recharge your batteries.   You're gonna have to learn to slow down a bit.   Your scan can't be too far off now.   I know the waiting is just awful, but it will all be worth it and hopefully your wee beanie will be facing the camera and smiling back at you.   Keep up the rest and stay in touch when you can.  Have some baby dust:-
   

Kizzy - wonderful news   a wedding.   It all sounds fabby.   We used the same apache poem in our service.   I would love to be doing it all again.   It can be a stressful time but if you keep it simple it's so much easier.   I'm so happy for you both.   Don't worry too much about it.   You can plan it to the last second, but it will all fall into it's own place on the day.   

Saze - sorry work's so bad just now.   It really makes for a long week when you feel like that.   Have to say my first AF after my failed IVF was about a week late, but since then it's been regular.   Maybe it's just a little glitch in your system this month.   Don't worry too much about it, it will be here soon and you'll be starting your FET before you know it.     

Janet W - glad to hear you and your Sis is doing OK (sorry about the work tho).   It's a real pain in the neck getting work done to the house without the extra hassle of unecessary damage.   You're needing to beat the big stick a bit heavier.    

Mrs R - wow EC on Mon.   I know you've been waiting an age to get started with this treatment, but even I can't believe how quick things have passed since you started stimming.   I'm so excited for you hun.   Enjoy your jab free day tomorrow and try not to worry too much about Mon.   I've a cheek to say that, I don't think I sleep more than 5 mins the night before mine.   Have to say tho, I remember b****r all about it.   Here's a wee follie dance for the last few days growth:-   
               

Hi Lisa - how's you and when's your op now?   Just keep think of Vegas and it'll be here before you know it.  

Hi Aiky - haven't heard from you this week hun.   How are you doing?   Hope everything's going well (and the renovations aren't too distracting).     

Hi to all the other Scottish Girls.   Hope everyone is well and looking forward to their weekend. 

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

awww girls thanks a million for all your good wishes!!!

I'll be on asap to let you all know how it goes on Monday.

janet what a mess those builders seem to be making!! Just as well they're insured doll! Hope you & your sis enjoyed your vino 

sarah I really hope that your Af turns up soon for you sweetie, any sign today?

Lil cheers for the follie dance  I'm not stressing too much yet about mon, what needs to be done will be done. After tonights booster its in the hands of the medical experts & the big man upstairs!!!   . Hope you manage a wee rest over the weekend & feel a bit more energised.

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R

Glad to see you're staying calm and positive.  How many follies have you got?  Just remember, after EC make sure you've got DP doing all the running and drink lots of water (helps to flush out the follies).  You might be a bit bloated.  I know I was, but Lisa has suggested peppermint tea - worked and wee treat and I'm still drinking it yet.  Have a restful weekend.

Lil x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish Mrs R good-luck for EC tomorrow.  Lil is 100% correct get DH to do all the running around and loads of water.  Will be checking tomorrow for news.

Girls I feel like such a bad FF right now but I just dont feel good and just dont have the energy to do anything, normally I can clean my house in a morning its now taking me 2 days   

Im reading everyday and think of you ladies all the time.

Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Bev

You're by far the best FF we've every had and don't you forget it hun.   Like I said you need to learn to slow down a bit and take things easier just now.   No doubt you've got lots of hormones starting to kick in, so just let them do their stuff and you put your feet up.   You need to start delegating as your number one priority just now should be you.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK FOR EC TOMORROW MRS R!!!!!!                       
Bev - u just rest hun, we'll still be here when you pop in!!   

hello everyone else!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Mrs R!!!! Let us know asap!! 

Bev You have been a rock to me and all the scottish girls so don't you dare think you are a bad FF!!!!!! You were always G-ing me on all the way through my tx!! You rest and look after that pea!! xxx

Well ladies I went back to work today and guess what AF from hell arrived but I am happy!!!!!! I will phone Ninewells tomorrow hmmmm don't know if I should just phone and leave a message on answering machine for tomorrow or   just going in on way to work tomorrow (I work in different ward in Ninewells) What do you all think I should do? She said on the phone to phone as soon as I get AF and she would sort something out for me What do you think this means? .......................... This is for my FET by the way   I've never been so happy to get my AF  oh I'm back on the rollercoaster I so love the whats if's and buts  

sarah xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hipee, Sarah's AF has finally arrived           

Thanks girls for those kind words, you are all so wonderful, yes the hormones are really kicking in, have been   watching Cruff's  dog show  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Again, sorry not been on all week, but house is taking a bit longer than expected and can only nip on now and again at work.

2WW has been going fine, but yesterday when I wipe there is brown spotting, (sorry tmi!), still there today – only when I wipe though but do feel that AF is on way, got pains etc.  I don’t test until next Tuesday so didn’t realise I might start as quick as this.  Also wonder if it could be implantation bleeding, but the nurse said they would be implanting last Monday – would it take this long for implantation bleeding?

Am finishing work on Wednesday night for a week, just hoping it doesn’t start before then.

Head is up in the clouds at the moment.

Good luck for EC Mrs R

Bev – very true what the girls say – you have been a great FF to me.  How you feeling?  Whens your first scan?

Saze – Definitely go up to ward if you can, then they can explain things to you face to face – better than by phone I think.

LIL41; Janet; Weenster – how you all doing?

Kizzy – hows the wedding plans coming along – bet you are really excited. Am bridesmaid in June and am excited and am not even the bride.

Will keep in touch.

Love aikybeats


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

hello ladies just a quick one before I go to work AND...................................... pop into ward 35 to collect drugs!!! woohoo!!!!!!  I start again on 28th which when they said that I said 28th of April and she laughed no 28th as in 18 days!!!!! AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy can't believe it!!! really really happy!!         I will hae my embies back in April!! wooooooohooooooooooooooooo !! 

I hope everyone is good!! xxxxxxxxx

sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello how are we all.

Good luck Mrs R for EC today.

Sarah thats fab news on starting FET honey no wonder your so happy.

Kizzy wedding sounds fab.

Bev hope your taking it easy honey.

Aikybeats sending you tons of    .

I ready every day, just dont post as much.  I have my 20week scan at 19 weeks on Wednesday cant believe it that I am this far I know how blessed I am.

Thinking off you all everyday.  

Katrina


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Sarah, great to hear!  I know it probably doesn't seem like it to you but your wait seems to have went in quite quickly!!!  Fingers crossed it all goes ok for you!!        

Mrs R - never got a chance to come on over the weekend and say good luck for you today!   .  Let us know how many eggs you get!

Everyone else, hope you're ok!  I'm off now to hit my head off another brick wall with my clinic - can't seem to get a straight answer on when I've to start my nasal spray to keep down reg'd.  One person says next Mon (4 weeks after my Prostap) and someone else says today!!  It's all starting to get to me now, just seems to be one thing after another! 

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

poor weenster - you have been down regging forever havent you hun?  

Hi katrina - wow 20 weeks already!!   Will you find out sex?  

Mrs R - hope you got on ok today hunny   

hello everyone else


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We r on our 2nd and last IVF treatment, started DR at end of February and go for baseline scan tomorrow.  Feel totally different towards this attempt than our 1st, am having accupuncture and really think it is making a difference.  

Sending lots of      and     to one and all.

Love lou x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy dont think I will find out the sex a wee surprise will be nice unless I can see for deff what it is at the scan.  I picked my pram on Saturday didnt order it yet will wait till I am at least 22 weeks, DH knows the people who own the shop so he said we will get a discount so thats good.

Lou sending you tons of     for tomorrow.

Katrina


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks Katrina.  It will be a nice wee surprise for you both, I know some hospitals won't tell you what sex the wee one will be in case they get it wrong, but quite often it is obvious to see.

Lou x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Aikybeats -     for 2 ww, just wanted to say that on both my FETS my implantation bleeding has been later than what I expected and with my second FET it was only when I wiped and this lasted for over a week.

Sarah- Glad to hear that you will be getting started your FET soon   

Zulu- How are you ?  Hope the wait until your scan is not too torturous

Katrina- Good luck for your 20 week scan    we're not buying anything until after our 20 week scan either.

smeghead - best wishes for baseline scan.  I had acupuncture with my tx and I felt it helped loads.    

Weenster- hope you get some joy with your clinic soon,its awful when you feel like you don't know what is happening, I'm sure it will be resolved soon. 

Mrs R- hope EC when well, sorry not been on before but been very busy over the weekend.

Anyway, better go now as we are off out for the evening.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lovely ladies.

Katrina, wow your almost 20 weeks, where has the time gone.  Glad that your are not going find out, its such a lovely surprise   Good-luck with the scan and let us know how it goes.

Lou-     so nice to hear from you again, wishing you lots of luck for the baseline scan, am sure all will go well too. Love your doggie too.

OMG SARAH TOLD YOU SO thats wonderful news, told you time would go quick.  Am sure you had a smile from ear to ear    

Mrs R how are you this evening, was thinking of you all day

Red, scan waiting torturous, cant explain how hard its is you will know how hard, as my DH says he rather eat worms than wait   

Aikey, Red is right, its not over till its full AF sending you lots of        

Hi to Kizzy our bride to be   

Hiya Liza, Whippet, Janet, Weenster,Tracy ,

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

just a quickie,

Thats great news Sarah!! Its not long at all  good luck!!!! 

Hey Katrina, wow, 20 weeks all ready!!  It has went in really quick!! 

Hey Bev, how are you? Are you still feling really tired? 

Good Luck Smeghead for your baseline  , i was thinking of trying acupunture next time

Hey Kizzy, how are the wedding plans coming along? 

Helllo to everone else, sorry its just a quickie

Well i go into hospital tomo, for this op but i shall post when i get home!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Lisa,

Forgot to wish you luck for today, so sorry, but will be thinking of you today and will check for a post from you, only if your feeling okay.

Yes I cant beleive how tired Im feeling, if I could stay in bed all day I would   

How you doing Mrs R.  

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

girls I'm totally shi**ing a brick this morning 
Had my Egg Collection yesterday & got 6 eggs, I'm a bit disappointed as I was expecting more but hey ho. 
Anyway they should hopefully & fingers crossed be fertilising as I type this   (please let them be!!), I've to ring GRI after 10am to find out.....I actually feel sick to the pit of my stomach! I'm so excited but dreading phoning at the same time..... Hardly slept a wink last night.
The actual EC process was fine, dont remember too much about it & was only a bit of cramp afterwards.
I just want these eggs to fertilise........       
Back on later with an update!

sorry for lack of personals but head is up backside jst now!

Lisa all the best for your op hunni

Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

nervous wait is over.......

just off the phone and 4 out of the 6 eggs has fertilised normally & as they'd expect! 
I'm so relieved that we've got some as I was panicking none would work.

Tomorrow is now ET day....in tomorrow afternoon, please let them/it stick after its back in there      
God its one worry to the next!
How am I going to be on the 2ww, I was so calm & collective until this morning as well, hope its just a blip!
Next time I'll be back on with my precious embbies on board  

bev - you're a great FF.....must be all those hormones playing about with your mind to make you think differently!  I was bawling my eyes out too watching the friends for life bit of crufts...did you see that??    I'm a big hormonal mess!!!

sarah - fantastic that AF has showed up & even better you've got a date to get started!! 

katrina - so pleased to hear you & your bump are doing well, half way there eh!You look after yourself & your precious load 


Aiky - thinking of you tons hunni & praying   that its implatation! Fingers crossed & lots of   that the horrid AF stays away & Tues brings you good news! 


weenster - hang in there & no head banging off walls  

Lou - wishing you all the luck in the world for your scan & the journey ahead 

love to everyone else

Mrs R xx








lots of luv to everyone


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mrs R

Fantastic news    

Take care of yourself now and good-luck for tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else.
Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done Mrs R!!!!      Good luck for ET tomorrow    

Aiky praying for your fet to work hunny   

Hello everyone else  

I hadnt thought about it til yesterday but my AF has not come and its now day 31 - probably all messed up with last ivf    

Still waiting to hear from hossie for appt to get polyp removed - looking forward to that NOT!


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Well done Mrs R - will be thinking of you tomorrow.

No holding up too much hope for myself.  Got terrible backache today but brown spotting has stopped.

These 18 days are awful.  Finish work tomorrow for 10 days - thank god.

Speak soon.

Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Mrs R- great news about your fertilisation.         for ET tomorrow.

Aikybeats-         I'm hoping that the bleeding has gone away for another 8.5 months

Lisa- I hope the op went well and your recovery is speedy   

Nothing much happening with me, apart from being off work sick.  I was at the Dr today and seemingly I've got bilateral trochanteric bursitis, which sounds impressive but is actually only inflammation of the hips.  Getting referred to physio and I am hopeful that it will go away.  Its stopping me sleep at the moment, which is bad as it makes me very grumpy. Poor DP  

       to all the Scottish girls that I have missed in my post today.

best wishes

Red


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Aiky, fingers crossed the witch A/F doesn't appear and you have a BFP there     xx

Mrs R, thinking of you for tomorrow      xx

Lisa, hope your op went as planned    xx

All other scottish girls a big   to you all xx

Janet


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello, 

Mrs R Good luck for tomorrow it only seems like yesterday we were persuadin you to use your free go at GRI now you are going for ET  

Aiky how are you doing?

Weenster Get your finger out and get asking to talk to your consultant cause that isn't fair on you at all xxxxxxxxxx   

Kat it is so nice to hear from you and that you are so far on in your pregnancy.  xx

Zulu you better be keeping those feet up

Red Admiral - I HAD THAT what is your job cause I got it with pounding the hard floors of the ward that and my joints have been effected with some of the drugs I used to be on for my crohns so I totally sympatise sleeping and trying to get comfy is a nightmare as your hips feel like you have been dancing all night and won't settle. 

Aiky - I think someone has had their implantation bleed and as I've read on FF back pain another sign of everything cosying in!!  

I'm managing to keep up with you all now. 

sarah xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Saze - I missed your post sweetie - wow April 28th!! Yipeeeee!!

We need more bfp's on this thread lassies


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone

Mrs R - good luck for the morn.

Aiky - fingers crossed that its implantation bleeding.

Saze - good luck for 28th March will be here before you know it.

Lisa - hope the op was as planned.

Red - hope your hips are ok soon and not keeping you from too much sleep.

Had my baseline scan today and it was not good.  Lining is too thick and I have a cyst on an ovary.  The midwife at the ACU was unconcerned and said it would probably disappear, and I have to take Provera to have a bleed and then the cyst will probably disappear and my lining will get thinner.  She thinks its because I started DR on day 2.  Heres hoping and fingers crossed.

Sending out lots of     and sprinkles of     to one and all

Love Lou x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Argh its 4 weeks today ( 31 days ) since I had AF after 2nd ivf bfn, and today I got ewcm - eh! thought you got that when ovulating, how can I be ovulating now? Does that mean AF wont arrive for another 2 weeks?? Me confused!   

Looks like my cycle is well and truly b**gered up  

Not that i mind really just a bit weird


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Lou, sorry to hear baseline scan did not go well, did not think that a lining could be too thick , anyway here hoping that things go well from now on.

Kizzy, do you need a AF dance    , TX can really bug**er up our cycles. Strange though, 

Lisa hope all is well and your are home and resting.

Hi to everyone else too 
Lv
Bev


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

sorry kizzy I didn't mean to miss you out on my post


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Fantastic news Mrs R, well done you.   Good luck with ET today.  

Hey Bev, sorry to hear you're still feeling so darn tired.   You must be so frustrated 'cos you're alwasy so busy.   Take it easy hun.   Not long til scan now  

Kizzy - I don't think it's too unusual to have a bit of a blip after IVF. My first AF after IVF was a bit odd and late but it did settle down.        

Aiky - you hang in there.   It's still early days and you may well be having implantation bleeding.     

Red - sorry to hear you're off sick.   Bursitis can be nasty.   Hope it gets better soon. 

Lisa - good luck for today hun.   Hope this op doesn't take too much out of you.   Remember, keep thinking of Vegas.  

Sorry this is a short one.   Still don't know if I've got the go ahead with FET this month.     is unusually late and I'm getting really peed off waiting .

Hello to everyone else.

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning girls, feeling really excited & positive about today!!The anxiousness seems to have gone again. Heading in there for 2pm this afternoon so not long to wait til i'm united with my embbies 

You've all be so lovely & supportive these past few wks....thanks a million ladies! 

Lil - hope your AF turns up soon, never appear when you want it to !

Kizzy - our bodies are so bizarre! Maybe just takes time for all your hormones etc to get back to normal, hope it shows up soon for you so your back in monthly routine

Lou - Same thing happened to me sweetie, my lining was at 9.5mm despite haven been on prostap for quite a while & they wanted it below 6mm,I was given provera tabs to bring on a bleed & shed some lining. Went back a few wks later & the old provera seemed to do the trick as lining was at 4.9mm. Hope it does the same for you! thinking of you

sarah - I know asking about private or GRI seems like just 2mins ago & now here I am getting my embbies back! Its all flown in. You wait ages to get started on this & its all over in the blink of an eye!hope you're doing ok luv.

janet - thanks hunni!! 

lisa - I hope you're op was a success & you're doing ok. Once you're feeling up to it let us all know how you've got on....wishing you a speedy recovery! 

Red so sorry you're not feeling great! Sounds painful! hope it goes away soon 

Aiky - how are you feeling this morning? Thats great the spotting has stopped & you're also another day nearer testing, I'm sooooo hoping this works out for you   You'll be well looking forward to 10dy hols eh, after today you just rest up & take it easy. Everythings crossed for you.

Bev - hope you're chilling out whenever you can & not doing too much! I know you've told me before but when is your scan? You must be so excited about it! lots of luv

Morning to everyone else I've missed

Mrs R xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Kissy - sorry to hear you AF is late, my cylce  after tx lasted for 42 days, I think this can happen sometimes.  Hope you don't have to wait too long 

Lou - same thing happened to me when I had FET.  Ususally peole find that the new drus sort it out  

Lil- hope you don't have too long to wait for AF. I think its all the waiting you have to do in tx that drives you up the wall.

Saz-  I work in an office so not sure why I have got buritis.  Anyway after me making a fuss yesterday about my hips, I slept great last night and have hardly any pain in my hips today.  I feel a bit of a fraud but my mum tells me that I should have a couple of days off to make sure I'm alright.  Who I am to disagree with my mother  

Aiky - thinking of you        

Bev - Are you counting the minutes ?  Hope your DH has not eaten too many worms  

Anyway big   to anyone I have missed but better go and get showered as still in my PJ.

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I am sooooooooooo sorry i have been a poop f/f to you all but after my BFN everything just seemed to start getting on top of me and i began feeling very down about things. It was not just the BFN that was getting me down it was more like 101 little things that where starting to get on top of me and the BFN topped it off, so there was no point going through with another FET totally stressed out so i have decided to get everything else in my life sorted out first so i am nice and stress free when i have my 2nd FET.

I have been away for the board for so long that i will need time to catch up, so please bear with me....... 

Kizzy, SNAP!! me and d/p have just decided to get married. It came totally out of the blue, we have been together for 15yrs and have never really discussed it them at the weekend we where sitting watching a film when he just turned to me and said "I want to get married, what do you think?". I was totally in shock at the time but am feeling really excited now. We don't want anything big or fancy, just a civil ceremony with us and witnesses but i don't even know how to start organising it. How did you decide so quickly where to have it, did you already have the place in mind?

Bev, i am soooooooooo happy for you both , how are you feeling?. Not long now until your 1st scan, i am praying that everything will go perfectly for you .

Aiky any news yet?, i have been sending you tons of positive vibes for another BFP for us Scottish Girls.........     

Sarah, i am so so happy you are getting your embies back soon, i know the wait seems like ages but it worth it in the end because your body will be ready for them now. Are you having a medicated or natural cycle?, my last cycle was natural but i don't know what to try the next time!!.... 

Mrs R, i am sending you tons of good luck for today but try not to stress there is nothing to the e/t it only takes 5 mins, and you will be PUPO and on the 2ww before you know it......     

Lil, i hope the witch  shows up soon so you can plan your FET....... , here is a little a/f dance for you...
                        

Red i'm sorry you are feeling so sore, i hope you are feeling better soon........... 

Lou don't worry about the cyst they seem to be very common, and as the nurse said it will probably shrink or disappear before your next scan, and as you said you havn't really been d/r for long so another bleed should get your lining nice and thin....  

Weenster, when i had my nasal spray i was told that the prostap only lasts 28 days so you must start the nasal spray 4 weeks from when you got the jag or the affect will wear off, hope this helps!!......... 

Katrinar, i can't believe you are 19 wks already, i hope everything goes great at the scan......... 

Lisa i hope everything went well with your op, how are you feeling? Did everything go to plan?.......GET WELL SOON.... 

Sorry if i've missed anyone... 
Tracyxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

I was going to write morning girlies but have just noticed it is actually afternoon, (this being on holiday malarky is brilliant I am being a total  apart from going out walking our mental springer spaniel pup) 

Thanks everyone for the kind words of reassurance, but my outlook for this IVF cycle is so different to our last one, I feel so more relaxed and what will be will be.

Mrs R  for this afternoon.

Lil hope ur   turns up soon

Sarah so happy for you too be getting reaquainted with ur little embies

Red we should always listen to our mums they always know best, and hope ur hips are feeling better soon

Tracy congrats on getting married hope everything is wonderful

Lisa get well soon 

Kizzy hope ur  turns up soon

Aiky  and sending u  for a 

Love Lou x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies, 

Kizzy my AF has was only just returned back to it's normal 26 days I was really late and stupidly was   that I actually was pg   numpty!!! 

MrsR How did you get on today thinking about you   

Lil Here is an AF dance        

Smeghead I am the same as you altho I didn't actually get to ET on my first IVF cycle I am alot more relaxed at the moment about facing my first FET altho I do have some questions regarding what drugs you go on after nasal spray but at the same time I don't wanna know at the moment I want to be as relaxed as possible.  

Tracey hello you haven't been a bad FF and if you have so have I   lol as we all need a break from this world I know I had to as I was getting myself very depressed and was hanging on to every word from ppl in the chat rooms etc. I have been advised to have a medicated FET so that is what I am doing!! I feel I am kinda going in blind altho I know about the downregging part of it I don't know what happens after I have downregged as obviously they aren't making you ovulate.  I think I need to read up!! 

Mrs Admiral ALWAYS LISTEN TO YOUR MOTHER   lol

sarah xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tracy yipee!! Another Scottish Girls Bride!       

We didnt have a place in mind just knew we wanted to do it quietly and privatley, but so happy to find lovely hotel on the coast!  
Congrats hun, got any dates in mind?

We havent even bothered getting engaged - its too soon to the wedding! But I suppose I can call DP my fiance now  

Mrs R - hows the lil embies?


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Tracy - fantastic news about the wedding.  Any plans as to when?  This is so exciting with 2 weddings on the way.  Glad to see you back on the board hun, we've missed you and you're definitely not a poop FF - you're one of the best.  Like Saze says (that sounds odd when you say it out loud) we all need time away to lick our wounds and sort stuff out before we can come back with some renewed determination.  It's just lovely to hear from you again and see that you got some lovely news.  Good luck with all you plans and remember you won't please everyone with your plans, so please yourselves first.  I just love weddings.  Can we be your soul bridesmaids?  

Mrs R - how are you feeling today?   

Lisa - hope everything went well yesterday and you're not feeling to bad.  

Thanks girls for the AF dance, it seems to worked 'cos she arrived (with avengance I might add) this morning.  Just have to pluck up the courage to phone the clinic now and see if they can take me this month.  



Lil xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning everyone.

Well that is me on holiday until 25th.  Am really glad I've finished work as was all getting on top of me.  Now I can just concentrate on me.

Tracey - lovely to hear from you again and fantastic news about you getting married.  Is it going to be soon?

Mrs R - How you feeling being PUPO?  Whens your test date?

LIL - Hoping that the Clinic will fit you in soon.

Kizzy - hows the wedding plans?

Saze - How you doing?  Notice you are having medicated FET - Dundee should send you out a leaflet "Frozen Embryo Transfer - HRT Cycle" - got everything you need to know in there.  If not, ask them for it.

Smeghead - How you doing?  I also had 2 cysts on my ovary, they gave me Provera tablets to start a bleed.  When I went back for my next scan, the cyst had reduced dramatically and then disappeared, so am sure will be the same for you.

Bev - How you feeling hon?  Whens your scan date again?

Hi to Weenster; Katrinar; Lisa.

Well, officially 6 days to test date!!! aarrgggghhhh.

Still got the sore back, but not as sore.  Just wish we were at Tuesday.  Really want to test on Sunday as DP goes away to work on Tuesday at 6am so would have liked to have spent some time with him.  Will see nearer time.

Speak soon.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

HI all,

Well, it's been a busy couple of days on here, hasn't it

Mrs R -how's the little bubs settling in?  Now onto the dreaded 2ww!      Hope it doesn't drive you too mad and that you make it to the end!  Got fingers and toes crossed for you!

Aikybeats - not long to go now.  Hope the pains were just the little one getting comfy - hopefully he's going to be in there for a while!  I know what you mean about testing though, I think i would be tempted to test early ( i know I always have when I've been waiting before!) but remember the results can be misleading .......  

Tracey and Kizzy, I love weddings and can't believe we've got 2 coming up here!  Can't wait to hear all your details!      

Lil, any joy with the clinic?  Hope they can fit you in this month - you've waited long enough!  

Saze, any news?  When should you be starting?  I don't know much about FET at all - hopefully I'll learn a lot from you going through your treatment! 

Smeghead, glad you're so relaxed about the treatment.  I know this is my first cycle but I can sometimes feel myself getting so stressed out about it I have to try to relax!!  You're also as well getting your relaxing in just now, before you're run off your feet with a baby!!!

Janet - not heard from you in a wee while.  How's things going?  How's your sis?  

Anyway, bit of a mammoth one - there's so many people on here to keep up with now!!!  

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello my wonderful FF's

Scan was brill yesterday, bubs was sucking their thumb but was very good for the sonographer, I still cant believe it.

Tracy congrats honey getting married how wonderful, will be great to hear all your wedding plans.

Zulu honey how are you?

Sarah great news on the Fet, be here before you know it.

Big   to everyone else.

Katrina


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Weenster, I'm not too bad, just worrying as I have an apt at GRI next Tuesday for my bowel troubles (I have previously had parts of bowel removed at sgh) not any better so have been referred to 'the best in west of Scotland' so I've been told to see what she can do.  I am dreading she will say I need more surgery but I am going to mention to her that I have apt at ac clinic for next month.  No matter what I have decided that I will put up with the pain etc if it means that surgery will delay any tx I will get to help me get pregnant  Sis doing ok, her boss allowed her to reduce her hours a bit as she was just coming in from work, having a bite to eat and then going to bed.  She just doesn't want to give up work as she said sitting about all day would do her head in.

Hope everyone else is doing ok and lots of   to you all 

Janet
xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi everyone

well everyone, 2 little embbies are back inside!!   
They never asked about the 1 or 2, she just said I'd be having 2 put back & they were graded as 8 out of 10. Is that good??
On the downside the other 2 that we had were not suitable for freezing  All the more reason to really hope &   this works as we'll not have a FET option 
Anyway my test date is 25th March, I've to go up to GRI for blood test that morning!
Started my progesterone pessaries this morn....bit messy arent they, would far rather take a tab or have a jag  Due to do my next one soon so I'll not be on long......
Did anyone find that they were a bit constipated after EC & ET? may just be coincidence, but tonight I've struggled big time going to the loo which is v.unusual for me! I wondered if the progesterone effected anything like that but I wouldnt imagine so. Prob jst coincidence eh.
Well I'm planning on chillin' as much as poss these next 12dys!!!! it'll be torture the whole not knowing thing....aaagggghhh!!!!

sorry for lack of personals, I promise to do some tomorrow!!  but thanks millions girls for all the support etc ....means a lot!  

Mrs R xx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Mrs R 

 and   for embie 1 and   and   for embie 2 and a    for you for the next 12 days 

Janet xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just did a long page of personals and lots them          

So Ill keep it short and sweet my bed is calling  

Mrs R good on you, yip constipation and progest, go hand in hand, also might make you quite emotional too, you will be fine though   

Hi to Tracy, Lil, Kizzy, Aikey, Janet, Lisa,Whippet, Weenster,Katrina, Sarah, and anyone I missed.

Scan on Monday, thank goodness this waiting is driving me    Im defo not the cool and calm person I was on the 2ww, the only differance is I have 0 energy to go mad   

Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Bev, you take as much rest and strap your bed to your back if needed   , I wish you all the best for Monday with your scan xx

Janet


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Zulu, Monday will be here before you know it and you'll be able to see you little beanie and put your mind at rest. Just try to stay calm and rest. No housework this weekend - your DH needs to get into practice to start delegating. 

Mrs R, congrats on your 2 embies. I had the dreaded constipation after EC and trapped wind too. It's horrible. The peppermint tea helped with both. It's an acquired taste, but it does work, in fact I'm still drinking it - couldn't go a day without it now.  

Janet, sorry to hear about your other probs. I'm sure if GRI will take everything into consideration about your treatment before they make any recommendations to you. I'll be  for a good outcome for you. Glad to hear your Sis is doing OK and that she's got an understanding boss. 

Katrina - wonderful news about your scan. It's just lovely to hear everything's going well. I can't believe your almost 20 weeks. How big's the bump?  

Aiky, hang in there hun. Glad to hear your on you hols now, but I know you'll be  with all the waiting. Am I right in remembering your going away next week, or is that just my grey matter getting mixed up?  

Well, we got the green light (at last) from the clinic last night. Only blip is that I've got a touch of thrush (never had it before), but told to get some Canesten and that should clear it in a couple of days, plenty of time before my treatment. Well that's the first hurdle cleared - wish me luck. I'm having an unmedicated FET - can anybody give me any idea of timescales. I've got a few days annual leave to take before end of March, which I want to use after transfer (if it happens), but I haven't got a clue as to when that might be. One source says 10 days after AF started, but any info would be gratefully received.

Hi to Kizzy, Weenster, Tracy, Lisa, Sarah, Whippet, Red and everyone else (sorry to anyone I've missed). 

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Bev ( Zulu)

I see you're at Aviemore for Easter. Lucky you! I've spent many a happy time at Aviemore. Used to do alot of walking, climbing, skiing etc and LOVED Aviemore! The only downside was it being so far away for me! Was up there for millenium New Year and it was fab! 

Have a great time  

Rachel x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Seems like the mornings for me is when I have most of my energy these's days, that if you can call it energy  

Thanks Rachel, I cant tell you how much Im looking forward to it, it the worst of it is that its not that far from where we live. So looking forward to some fresh air, hopefully sunshine , but then snow would be nice too.

Lil, hey hey hey, dont worry I did unmedicated FET and its really easy. Will give you a run down tomorrow when I have more time. But it does all happen quite quick. Im so excited for you.

Well ladies I need to leave for work in 5min and Im not even dressed   

Hipeeeee its FRIDAY will be in bed early tonight (whats new) and watching SPORTS RELEIF probably land up all tearful too 

Love
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

constipation is an understatement  took me about 2hrs last night to go & it was bloomin' agony  I know it might sound silly but I was scared to push  in case I squeezed out the embbies!  Feel like super glueing my lady garden shut tight! 
Trying to gulp down the water & I'll be stock piling on the old fruit juices, brown bread etc etc
Wasnt prepared for that surprise!

Red - hope your hips are still painfree today!

Tracy nice to hear from you again hunni. You're right to take as much time as you need to get over all the emotions & stress of the TX. Hope you're feeling better soon & thanks for the good wishes. Many Congrats on the BIG DAY!!  Thats lovely news, so have you made any arrangements yet? Exciting eh & something else to focus on.

Lou hope you're enjoying being on hols!!

Sarah howz u sweetie? What you up to at the weekend?

kizzy thanks for the    you're a great FF

Lil- great AF turned up & even better you can get started!!!yipppee!!!wishing you all the best with your FET, hope this is the one for you! 

aikybeats - 5dys til test date eh, hope you're coping! I'm bricking it and I'm still 12dys away!! Have you to go in for blood test? Will you do a home test?? Wishing you tons of    &    I hope you get a BFP. is the spotting away now? How you feeling, any different??

weenster I hope I make it to end of 2WW too  how you doing?

katrina - fab news about your scan, you take care! 

janet - good luck for your appt next week. Glad things are bit better for your sis! have a nice weekend & thanks for all the   & ...you're a star!!

bev - give in to that calling from your bed! its should be your best friend just now! You should be resting as much as poss! I'm sure the extreme tiredness will pass soon. Your scan on monday will give you a boost eh, I'll say a wee   but I'm sure it'll all be perfect! I'm feeling quite cool & calm too so far but have the odd wee minute of ...I wonder if I am Then I regain calmness, not sure it'll last til test date on 25th but we'll see!! lots of luv chick!! xx

whippet how you doing pet?

hope everyone else has a good weekend

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

just a quickie at work
Bev - good luck for scan Monday - bet you cant wait to see a heartbeat!!    

Mrs R - good luck hunny - 8/10 is good   

Hello everyone else.

AF is very very late - dont worry I did a test to make sure - I think my cycle is just way behind cos of ivf. Think I only ovualted the other day so prob wont come for another couple of weeks, hey ho, dont mind really. Still waiting on appt for polyp, grr  

In a bad mood cos just tried to discuss wedding with DP whilst he's at work and he's not being very helpful - men!   But could be cos he's at work and cant talk cos remember it is a secret!! But I got mad and put phone down!   

Ta ta for now


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi kizzymouse 

After my first 2 IVFs my AF arrived bang on time.....with the 3rd IVF it was almost 2 weeks late.  Sometimes the IVF and all the drugs can cause a blip month and either not ovulate or ovulate later than usual.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies,  
just wondering if I could join in, 
I'm starting my first cycle of ICSI at the GRI and start DR on the 3rd of April.

Sarah


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya SarahB,

Welcome to our thread, off cource your can join in the more the merrier. Although let me warn you its quite addictive.  

Im online and should probably be working so its a quick one from me.

Im sure all the other lovely ladies will be along to welcome you too, have blown you some bubbles as a welcoming present.

lv
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

 Welcome to the madness!!! Everyone here's been a great help to me and I'm sure they will be to you too!    Look forward to hearing all about your treatment!

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello SarahB you can be my cycle buddie I am claiming you now   only joking but I hope I can be there for you as I start FET on the 28th at Ninewells and WElcome to the madness of the scottish girls board everyone in here are the biggest support!! xxxxxxx

Kizzy my AF was late too and now back to normal altho like you I did test! Weddings are soo stressful but it will sort itself out! 

Hello to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx

Sarah (saze1982 to save confusion) xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome Sarah - I see you are getting married soon too, another scottish girls bride!!


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Sarah, another bride to be, it must be catching, welcome   xx

Thanks Lil for your kind words, hope your FET starts very soon xx

Bev, I'm off to watch that too xx

Mrs R, you make me   so much with your superglue story xx

All my other fantastic FF's, have a lovely weekend xx

Janet xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi there all

Just a short one to say hope everyone has a lovely weekend and that the sun stays out.  I am away to do an overtime nightshift at my work (seriously need my head seen too, as I am hols at moment)

Tomorrow last day to take Provera so  it does the trick.

Anyway must dash and sending lots of     and sprinkles of     to one and all

Love Lou x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Lil a natural FET is so much easier than a cycle of IVF, it was a FET that I done, what happens is 10 days after AF starts you then start going to the unit for blood tests until they get your surge, then a day or so after that(my surge was detected on Saturday and they thawed the eggs on the Monday to see how they thawed and tnem I had them transfered on the Wednesday, it was so relaxing doing a FET that I done so much more during my 2ww than I wuld normally have done.  As you can see my FET worked, Try and relax about it I'm sure it will be fine.

Hope the others on the 2ww aren't going to mad.

Bev Monday isnt that far away now.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Michelle xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Sarah B and welcome to the Scottish Girls.   Everyone here is a fab FF and you'll get all the support and info you need.   Good luck with everything.

Mrs R - how's the constp. today.   Your posts either have me in tears or laughing my socks off.   The superglue one did it again     Be rest assured you won't squeeze your embies out.   Don't forget to take plenty of water along with all your fruit juice, brown bread.   My DH swears by All Bran - just have the spray ready!!!  

Bev - how are you today - having a long lie in I hope.  

Aiky - hope you're relaxing a bit now your on hols.   Stay strong.    

Treaco - thanks for the info.   I have to say I've been a little stressed about the FET, but I think it's just because it's been put back twice due to the clinic refurbishments.   Any PMA I had after my review in January about treatment has kinda got lost and I'm struggling a bit to find it again, but I am so relieved to at least be having a go this month.   It's lovely to hear that there are successful FETs happening.   Thanks for the inspiration.  

The clinic have given me an ovulation predictor kit, which I start using 5-6 days after AF arrived (that'll be Mon).   Apparently it detects the LH surge for me (but I don't know after how many days - my cycle since AF has been about 26 days).   On the morning of my surge I phone clinic and arrange to go in for bloods to confirm hormone levels.   After that they'll tell me when embryos will be thawed and replaced (hopefully).   My panic is that all this will take place next weekend (Easter) so I'll need to contact the clinic to see if they're planning to close for the public hols.   They've only just opened up after refurbishment, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything goes OK.

I'm off to do some overtime now (glutten for punishment me).   Will check in later with everyone.   

Lots of  

Lil xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Lil, bet you're glad that you can finally get started!  If it's any consolation, I was up at the unit yesterday and it's really lovely!  looks like the 2 month delay has been worth it!!!  

Keeping fingers crossed for all you girls!

Weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls!!

Im back!! Got out of hospital today, thank god!!

Well i went in on Tue and was told that they would maybe have to take my tube as during EC they had found free fluid in it, theya had said that it could cause implantation to not happen, so although not happy about it, it had to be done, so anyway roll on wed they done the op, and found healthy tubes and ovaries so they just had to take otu the fibroid, which measured 6cm , they had to do an open op so have a scar and am still a bit tender, but so glad that it is done now.

They also told me that my next IVF will happen in July!!!   Im so happy with that!! 

Did i read that someone was constipated, well can i join the club!! Eventually mananged today (sorry tmi) think it was the op and morphine, went a tad dippy with the morphine though, ended up shwing my whiole family my scar, then puked up everywhere with dh running round like an idiot!! 

Right im off to read up on whats been happening!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Right think i have read up on what has been happening

Hey Tracey, another bride!!! Huge congrats!!!!  , you are not a bad FF everyone need a break  

Hey Kizzy, has af arrived yet? How are the wedding plans coming along?

Hey Sarah, Thats not long 28th April!!! Good luck   , how is work just now, im so glad that im off for the moment, it has been so busy

Hi Sarah welcome to the Scottish Girls!!  . Love your pic 

Hi Smeghead, good luck for yor next scan, hopefully the cyst will be away and your lining will be good    , springers are mad!! I cant take mine out just now, she is too strong for me, but will get her out soon, have a ood night shift is it tonight?

Hi Aikey, its not long until you test!! Good luck    , how are you feeling?

Hi Bev, hope you are having alovely relaxing weekend!! God luck for your scan on Mon!!! I was next to ACU, and kept thinking of everyone this week 

Hi Lil,  how are you? Thats great that you hav got dates, you must be mad!! Overtime!! 

Hi Weenster, how are you? 

Hey Whippet, how are you?

Hey Mrs R, was it you with the constip? God i had it!! I was so pleased when i managed today, the hospital have gave me lactulose to take for it, it tastes horrible!! Feel sorry for the people that i give it to now. But it did work!! 

Hi Janet, how are you? 

Hello to everyone else, sorry if i have mossed you, i dont mean it, there is so many of us!! 

I just want to say thank you all for asking after me, i was thinking of all of you when i was in, i missed not being able to come on here, im so glad that im home now

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Lisa, welcome home and back here, its mad trying to keep up with everyone on her.  Glad the lactulos worked  , it is minging but does work.  Im not too bad at the moment, just waiting on my colorectal apt next week and see what they can do for the old bowels this time   before I have my acu apt next month.  Hope you are not in too much pain


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Janet, good luck with your appt, hope it goes well   , are they planning surgery? Sorry if im nosey you can just tell me!!   i just feel like i have pulled muscles, it hurts sometimes at the cut, but the sutures coming out on Mon, so hopefully that will help, it looks odd just now as i have beads at either side of it, hop i can get an appt on Mon for the nurse, if not the dr, as need to use contracetpion for the next months now  also ned to get my line, will need to ask someone to take me there as cant drive , also have the lovely stockings to wear for the next 2 weeks!!  

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

its ok lisa, I got my gallbladder removed 3yrs ago and unbeknown at the time they damaged my bowel, well since then I have had to have 2 parts of my bowel removed, but each time they do this it makes either side redundant, which is like a dominoe effect.  I have sickness, constipation but mostly pain and diarohea (cant spell) everytime I eat, which is a pain cause it takes the pleasure away from meals out etc.  I have had keyhole and open surgery on each occasion.  The doc at sgh more or less said there was nothing more he could do for me, so I am refered to someone at gri, who specialises in this kind of thing.  I am going to try and hold off surgery if needs be untill after I get tx (depending on the wait).  It would have been so much easier if acu apt was this tue and other apt next month, then I would know waiting times of when I would actually start acu tx to inform colorectal doc and decide to get surgery if waiting times massive or hold it off it waiting times not too bad.  I come under Greater Glasgow so not really sure about waiting times from date of referal to tx at acu.  Rabble over   xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Janet, you have been through the mill  , really hope this app goes well, and they can give you a plan, as they specialise in that then they should be able to shed some light on it for you. Will be thinking of you      . You are not rabbling . 

Love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just quickie from me.  Nipped onto computer at friends.  Busy making chocolate krispies and snowballs with her kids.  Trying to keep busy.

Only got tomorrow to get through and then will be test date.  Think will do sneek test tomorrow.

Be back on soon.

Have a nice weekend.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey lisa welcome back hunni!
So pleased everything went well & great news about your tubes & ovaries!  bet you cant wait til July!! just you take care of yourself now as it'll def take you a while to get over the surgery! big   I was constipated Thurs/Fri, nightmare isnt it, touch wood seems to be better now, think the tomato juice & all bran done the trick  or maybe a wee visit to an Indian restaurant for lunch yesterday had something to do with it 

janet what day is your hosp appt?

lil - constipation seems to be better thank god!! did you find out about the clinic being opened or not next weekend? You looking forward to getting started with the FET then, not long til it all starts eh?

lou - i hope the provera has helped & your lining is thinning. Any sign of a bleed yet?

sarahb - welcome to the site  I'm currently on my 2ww after my 1st ICSI cycle at GRI. Wishing you lots of luck & looking forward to more posts from you

Aikybeats - how are you doing not long now til testing, you hanging in there?? thinking of you tons & sending you lots of   &   as well as  

Bev - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow! 

kizzy, Saze, Tracy, weenster, whippet, michelle & everyone else....have sunday morning 

I'm doing ok, still cant believe I've another 10dys of this hanging around waiting malarkey, patience has never been my strong point  I'd some twinges last night at my right side, kinda like my endometriosis pain or ovulation pain but not as intense - its making me all the more nervous to go to the loo incase the dreaded 'P' rears its god damn ugly head......PMA PMA PMA PMA...PMA all the way!!!! 

Right I'm away to have a lazy chill out day with DH!!
lots of luv everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

By jings you were a busy lot yesterday.

Lisa, welcome back hun and what a relief about your op. Just take it easy just now and delegate all the housework to DH. Vegas here you come. 

Hey Janet, what a time you're having. I'd hate to have to make decisions like yours just now. Have an extra  from me. Lisa's right, make sure you ask all your questions and get some ideas about waiting times, etc. They should be able to give you some idea of how long you'll be waiting.

Aiky, not long til test now, but I'm sure it feels like a lifetime to you. Keep some cakes for me.  

Mrs R, glad to hear the tomato juice, all bran, indian, and everything else did the trick. You'll probably not go for days now . Phoned clinic yesterday for some info and yes they're open over the Easter break. I don't start testing until next thurs and it'll be a few days after that before I need bloods. Once bloods are confirmed they do the thaw and a depending on how that goes transfer will be a few days after that (note all the "fews" - nothing concrete but roughly 14 days from AF my little frostie should be back with me - thaw going well that is).

Weenster, why were you back at clinic? Sorry if I'm being nosey but I hope everythings OK with your treatment.  

Lil xxx


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Afternoon everyone,
Thanks for making me feel so welcome   
I look forward to going through this with everyone.

Saze1982 - I would love to be your cycle buddy   its nice to know someone's starting around the same time as me  

Kizzymouse - your getting married to  congratulations! I never intentionally planned my wedding at the same time as the treatment, it just sort of happened. I have to say though that it may have been the best thing I have done as it helps keep my mind on other things when I'm stressed.

I hope I get the chance to know all of you!

Sarah b


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi guys

Lisa - welcome back, I had the same op away back last year and like you when I was on the table they couldn't find anything wrong so they left my tube and ovary were it was, hope ur feeling better soon   Have a great time when u go on ur hols.

Aikey -  for test day not long now

Mrs R - keep up that PMA 10 days will fly in, finished Provera on Saturday and it feels like   symptoms already 

Sarahb - welcome to FF 

Janet - thinking of you with those tough decisions sending you a  

Saze - not long until ur FET

Kizzymouse - sarah is right I bet u planning a wedding will keep ur mind busy.  When is the big day?

Hi to everyone else hope u are all having a nice lazy Sunday the weather here is lovely, been out and washed my car while the sun was out.  Away to take the mad pup for his walk.  Can I take him for walks after ET (longtime before I reach that stage) but wondered if anyone had any advice.

Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Im so bored, i have nothing to do, itis so frustrating!!! Dh is out playing golf, i have just woken up after my new afternoon nap  . Not feeling great today, a bit sore and feeling washed out. 

Hey Lou, i still took my dog out, for the first couple of days, i never took the lead cos she is really strong, NW say to carry on as normal, i was off work though. hope this helps. Im really worried about getting my sutures out tomo, think just cos its a big scar  Did you have a fibroid taken out last year also? When did you feel normal again, just now i get tired really easy and every morning after my shower im knackered and feel sick and dizzy, do you think its normal?

Hi Lil, thank you, im so glad to be back, now you lot have me for the next ew weeks as im off work, when i came home yesterday the house was immaculate!! Dh had cleaned up, could not believe it and he is doing tons just now, when he gets back from th golf i need him to do the washing, the physio had said i cant do that either for the first couple of weeks .

Hi Mrs R, oh i hate tomato juice, love tomatoes though, glad it has cleared up!!   How are you? The days will fly by!! Hope you have a fab lazy day today, im doing that too going to my dads tonight for tea though, then tomo my gran is bringing up tomo's tea for us, lovely pasta mmmmmmmmmm. Least im getting out of cooking for a while 

Hi Aiky, cant believe you are so close to test day!!! Good luck, thinking of you tomo       

Hello ot everyone else, hope you are having a good Sunday!!

Well today i have done nothing, dh has deweeded the front garden and is now at the golf, he is being great, dont know what i would do without him . Then its the final of Dancing on Ice!! I cant wait!!! Think Chris will win, he has too, he is brilliant!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

cant resist popping on here whenever I get the chance!!

Lil I'm so excited for you, never mind the if's & buts you'll have your precious frostie back inside in no time at all! Keep us posted every step of the way!

Lou hope you're right & AF is on its way for you. I started my AF almost as soon as the provera was finished, think it was the next night if I remember. Provera certainly done the trick for me & iI hope its worked for you too. When are you back at hosp?

Lisa thats great you're getting fussed over....long may it continue eh!!  I'll be glued to Dancing on Ice too, Chris is my fav!!!!!

I'm still getting these weird twingey crampy pains, all last night & again today, not all the time just on & off, dont know if this is a good or bad thing  cacking it going to the loo in case I see blood 

i hope the next 10dys do fly by or I'll be needing locked up by the end of it all 

lots of luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, i had twings too, think its normal, esp after ec and et, try not to worry, better said than done sometimes. i remember thinking that it felt like ovulation pains.         

i love Chris, he does tend to wear a tad too much make up though, doesnt put me off though  

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Mrs R, hospital apt at 9.30 on Tuesday, they gave me a map that has been photocopied so much that I don't know where I'm going, will give gri a ring tomorrow and ask. Glad you managed to go  , all my   are with you in your 2ww xx PMA PMA PMA PMA     

Thanks Lisa, sometimes its just good to get things off your chest on here, and you all make me feel better just with your brilliant kind words, re sutures don't worry about them they look worse than they are, I had 18 removed from my belly and its more a pulling sensation than pain xx  

Aikeybeats   and   if you decide to test tomorrow xx

Bev   and   for your scan tomorrow, cant wait till you let us know how it went xx

Lil, thanks for that extra  .   that you have your frosties back with you soon xx

Smeghead, thank you also and   that your A/F comes soon, your pup is lovely, I have 2 11 month old Lhasa Apso pups who are a handfull, double trouble I call them xx

I think Chris will win too, will probably only watch the last hour as they will drag it out a bit, then its lost (I'm a lost addict) 

All other FF's   xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

morning everyone 

Bev I've been thinking about you all morning, when were you going for scan? I hope you've been & its all 'A' ok   I'm sure everything will be fine so i'm looking forward to hearing all your news when you get the chance.

Aikybeats - have you gave in to temptation & done a test yet Any news   I hope you're doing ok, I'll be a nervous wreck by this time next week if I get that far (please let me god ). Whats your plan for tomorrow? Have you to get blood test or is it urine sample? I'm so hoping this is it for you hunni 

janet all the best for your hosp appt tomorrow 

lisa I hope getting your sutures out goes ok today, here have a big   for being brave!

Well I watched Dancing on Ice & was gutted Chris didnt win  although suzanne was really good on the night. I also watched Lost, I'm addicted too!! It annoys me though cos it never answers any bloomin' questions & always leaves you wondering!   I also watched a film 'White Noise', quite good but it was on til midnight so i was shattered this morning 
As I mentioned yesterday I'm still having these twingey feelings on & off, its a bit like my endometriosis pain or sort of like ovulation pain but much milder, its got me in a total frenzy wondering if its sign AF is on its way or maybe its those embies burrowing in......aaahh why do I do this to myself....stop it right now!!  Must find something to do!!!! 

I tell you I'm keeping Andrex's profits up this month with all my loo checks, cant resist a wee wipe just to check & doubly check   what am i like!!!!! 

lots of luv to everyone!!! Mrs R xx


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Morning Mrs R,
Just noticed your from Renfrewshire! where abouts are you? I'm in Johnstone outside paisley! 

Sarah


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Well all I can say is that its so worth it all ladies, truly dearly deeply.
We have 1 precious heart beat..  I feel so blessed and in a wee bit of shock, what a couple of weeks its been.  BUT so worth it.

Right now have to go and have a read and will do some personals later.

Aikey thinking you testing tomorrow or did you do a sneakie one today.

Love to you all,
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Bev   fantastic news hunni!! Bet it was so emotional, I'd have been bawling my eyes out!! How many weeks are you now? You just take care now xxx

sarah b I'm in Erskine so not that far away from you at all. I work in Paisley. Nice to know others in this area are going through same thing, makes you realise you're not alone eh.

I'm really worrying about these pains I'm getting, had them on & off all day today as well, I'm   that its not a sign my   is on its way. I'll be so gutted if my dream is over  I'm still trying to be positive but found its been hard today with these twingey crampy pains.....hope they stop & theres no sign of the dreaded 'p' word.

luv to everyone else, Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hiya Mrs R

All these twinges are quite normal, dont get too stressed not long to go.     

lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

aww cheers hunni, god Bev I hope you're right!!!
I honestly cant say any more  !! He'll be fed up listening to me!
I'm gonna try & stop stressing about the pains..........pains, what pains, I dont know what pains I meaning   

Thinking lots of   thoughts & squashing in lots more  

I'll keep you all posted

Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bev so happy for you hunny        

Aiky - good luck for testing     

Mrs R - hang in there hun     

Well I got a letter from docs today - could be weeks before i get an appt to see about polyp - not to worry plenty of time b4 round 3.
Still had no AF - thats about 10 days late now the witch!! hope I'm not having the menopause!


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Bev, that's wonderful news.  Told you it would all be worth it.  Have you come back down to earth yet?  Not long now til Aviemore.  Hope you're resting.    

Mrs R, Bev's right the twinges and things all sound normal.  Your body's normal cycle has been really messed about over the last few weeks with all the drugs, that it's really difficult to analyse anymore.  Stay calm and keep busy (but not too busy).   

Aiky, been thinking about you.  Hope all is well.   

Janet, good luck with your appt today.   

Lisa, hope you're feeling better.  

Lil xxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Its a BFP!!!! Thanks to you all for helping me through this.

Mrs R - hang in there.  

Will come back on later to do personals but just wanted to let you know.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Aikey, FANTASTIC NEWS THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

WooHoo, Aikey!!!!!!

Huge congrats!!! Have a fab 9 months!!!!!

                

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey Bev, thats fab news!!!!! Huge congrats!!!!    

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aikybeats that is just wonderful news hunni!!   is just wonderful!!!!

I'm so chuffed for you!! Must make it all worth while.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Aiky!!


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

I knew it Aikybeats!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am over the moon for you !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations Aikybeats xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Aiky,

so pleased for you.    

red


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Aikeybeats       on your  you must be both on 

Lets hope there are many more to come for us Scottish gals.

Lou x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Congratulations Aikey I thought it would be a BFP so pleased for you, take it easy now and take time for you and DH to enjoy this time.

Michelle x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a quick one, went to hosp today, to go back to see her in 2mths, in that time I have to go 4 3 different tests and scans then she will take it from there.  My god that GRI is a nightmare to find outpatient clinics, it was like a maze for us, or maybe we were just a bit    .  At least I know where ACU is now for when I need to go next month.  So really no further forward with anything.

Take care ladies

Janet 

xxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, what a busy couple of day's it's been on here - I've been moving office at work so not had a chance for my sneaky mid-morning catch up!!

Aikey, am so happy for you!!         You must be over the moon!!!  Enjoy every minute of the next 9 months - I'm sure you will after all that you've been through!!

Bev, so glad for you!!    I know it probably doesn't seem like it to you, but your treatment seems to have gone in really quickly and has the best outcome ever.  You really are an inspiration to me!!!  

Lisa, glad things are starting to get back to normal for you.  Sending you a great big   that you're back to yourself soon!

Lil, I was only at the clinic for a BP check - seemingly it was low and one of the nurses I was seeing thought it could be a side effect from the d/r drugs.  All was fine though so here goes .... 

Mrs R - try not to worry too much!  Have just been reading back on some of the older posts here and Aikybeats def said she had the same symptoms as you and look how that turned out!      Really hoping you get your BFP really soon! 

Kizzy, there's nothing worse than waiting for AF, hope it shows up soon and you get seen in plenty of time to let you get on with the wedding plans!  

Janet, know what you mean about the Royal.  I was to pick up a sample pot a few weeks ago from the ACU and couldn't find it - everyone I asked kept telling me to go down the 'link corridor' and then downstairs - I was really expecting to come across skeletons and god knows what else down there!!!   Still, at least you know the way now! 

Saze and Sarahb - how long till you start treatment?  can't be long to go!

Anyway, onto me!!  Well, since the last time I was on I've started my nasal spray to continue d/r (honestly this seems to be going on forever!!!)  Since then I'm back to getting the sore heads and am having problems staying awake!!  Just told dh that this is probably what I'll be like going through the menopause, had to stop him packing his bags right now!!!       And it was a momentus night tonight - first Gonal F injection!!  Well, dh had to hold me down and bribe me with chocolate but at least I managed it!  Only 22 hours till the next one - yipee!    I really take my hat off to your nurses - I'm not kidding when I say my legs were like jelly at the sight of the 1 inch needle - you have to do this every day!!!  

Anyway, off for an early night now - got a big day at work tomorrow!!  Hi to everyone else!

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Aiky, that's fantastic news.     on your  .  Hope you get the work finished on the house soon so that you can concentrate on relaxing.  

Janet, sorry your appt was a bit deflating.  What kind of tests are you to have?  Roll on next month to your next appt.  

Weenster, well done on the first jab.  The thought of it is much worse than doing it.  The jabs should help with some of your symptoms.  Just remember lots of water.  When's your first scan?  

Lil xxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - please dont worry about every pain/ache.  I had a really sore belly and back ache on my 2 WW as well as brown when wipe!!  I thought it was all over but look at me!!  How many days now till you test?

Bev - How you feeling?  How great to see babe on screen eh.  When are you next up or is that you back to your own Hospital?

Saze - How you doing - not long to go till you start FET.  Did you get the leaflet from Ninewells explaining the procedure?

Weenster - 1st jab out of way - well done.

Kizzy - any further forward with wedding plans?

Going away to Asda with mum for some food shopping.  Going back to work tomorrow.  Had booked until Monday off but going to go back to 2 days and take them at another time.

Going for my 1st scan on 9th April.  

The jubilation has turned a bit into total nervousness.  I am up to 100 that this pregnancy will end.  It is only 4 weeks to go until its a year since I had my stillborn baby boy and am so petrified.  I am so excited for this one (or two) but so sad for Findlay.  

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well Im not at work this today have a cold which was courtesy of my DH, so decided to say in bed, want to be better for my long weekend in Aviemore.  

Aikey- 9th of April is will be around so soon, I remember when you had ET, I still had 2 weeks to wait for my scan and the time does go quickley.  I think that your little boy Findlay is your guardian angel to your baby/s and will protect them, stay excited and keep positive coz he is lookin after you.    I no longer will go up to Dundee , and have an appointment with my GP this afternoon.  They did say that if I have any problems between now and my 12 week scan I must just phone.  I feel so sad as Ninewells has been my lifeline and have helped me achieve my dream, will always be so greatful to them.

Lil, anynews on your FET yet,

Weenster, happy hormones      , brilliant stuff they are   , let us know when your scan is. Like Lil says lots of water, which reminds me I need to drink more, tell DH bribary of shopping works a treat   

Saze, when do you start DR for FET 

Kizzy, cant remember has AF arrived, sorry my brain is still only functuning on 1 cell   , yes how the wedding plans coming on.

Tracy, how are your wedding plans coming on too 

Janet, it all seems to take so long, hope the tests that you have to do are all okay and come around quick.

Lisa, how are you feeling, better I hope.  I see that Kat von d is back on telly, but I could not say awake, not long now until your on holiday.


SarahB how are you doing

Sorry if Ive left anyone out.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

janet - you're a bit further forward, at least you're having more tests etc done & also you found the ACS unit, well done ! It is a total maze! Even worse if you need to go a weekend as the door from link coridor to walton building is locked at weekends so even more confusing to find it  once your tx starts you'll know it like back of hand! So if you dont mind me asking what tests/scans you having to get done? At least if you've got all that happening it'll make your appt at ACS come round all the more quickly! 

weenster - I wondered where you'd dissappeared to! it has been busy on here indeed! I'm so please you've done your 1st injection  Its not too bad isnt it, was it the injector pen one? I still got my DH to do it cos I'm a big woose  doesnt hurt but just couldnt do it! Honestly the next week or so will fly by for you, when have you to go for your scan? I found the injections part all went so fast & I was doing the booster & EC before I knew. Hope its the same for you. keep us posted on how you're gettng on.

Aikybeats I'm still so pleased for you!  I was telling my DH about you. Think I'm driving him insane with all my talk of twinges etc etc  so thought I'd share your news as a bit of hope & inspiration!! I really hope I follow in your footsteps! Twinges havent been as bad today & as yet I've had no discolouration or anything. I'm gonna try & chill out  bit more.....what will be will be eh!   I test on 25th at GRi for blood test. I'm debabting about doing a test on the 24th or early on the 25th jst so I've got an idea, what did you do? 
It'll be scan time soon & you'll find out if its its 1 or 2 your cooking sweetie, its so exciting but I can understand when you're so terrified too!! I liked Bev's thought that little Findlay will be looking out for you this time around. My aunt lost a baby at 34wks about 8yrs ago, had to deliver it herself etc, Baby Daniel, turned out he'd heart defects but anyway about 1yr ago she found out she was expecting again & at her 12wk scan she discovered it was twins. She's now mummy to little Ben & Alex, like you she was terrified all through her pregnancy but her story was a happy outcome & I'm sure your will be too. Just try & relax, take care & enjoy this time, thinking of you lots  xxx

Bev - hope you shift that damn cold soon especially for your break away! How many weeks are you now? I've totally lost track sorry!

hows everyone else doing today?

I'm doing ok, stressing less today on this 2ww which is good! Still another 7dys til test date!!

lots of luv to you all
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hang in there Mrs R.    

Wedding plans going well - we've just about got everything done, going to get wedding rings this weekend.

No AF for me, dunno if witch is late cos IVF AF isnt really like AF, so maybe she's resorted back to old cycle   So in that case I should expect her to come calling early next week - if she doesnt eeek I'll panic   

Wont be long til scan Aiky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse

The IVF can muck up your cycles for a while...doesn't happen to everyone but over the years I've read of enough ladies on FF who've experienced this so it's not uncommon.

I replied to you other day (not sure if you saw)...1st 2 IVFs my cycles were fine afterwards but with the last one I was 10 days late (and I have long cycles anyway so my cycle was 41 days).  It can be delayed because of the drugs or because you ovulate later than normal or not at all.

If you're concerned then perhaps give your clinic a call but tbh I think it's fairly common.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi     Girls

This is my 2nd attempt to type this as my 1st just seemed to disappear when FF refreshed itself. 

Kizzymouse - IVF cycles can muck ur cycles up, but like Minxy says if any concerns speak to ur clinic

Aikey- ur scan date will be here before u know it

Mrs R -  for ur test date

Bev - u have the right idea staying in bed and getting rid of cold before ur break in Aviemore

Lil - any news?

Janet - hope ur test are all ok dokey

Weenster - well done on doing ur injections, they weren't too bad 

Hi there to everyone else I may have missed

Well   arrived early hours Tuesday morning, (provera worked great) phoned ward and they have given me another scan date for tomorrow, so  better news about lining and cyst then, and I can start the injections. Feel like I have been DR for absolutely ages.

Love Lou x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Minxy
I think witch is about 13 days late now, but I think i ovulated last week so bleed should come next week  

Hows downregging going?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> thanks Minxy
> I think witch is about 13 days late now, but I think i ovulated last week so bleed should come next week
> 
> Hows downregging going?


Well you never know hun, if you only ovulated last week then maybe it won't show up for 8 more months  

DR's going ok thanks....no major side effects...DPs felt the brunt of my unpredictable moods a few times but then he'd probably say he's used to that anyway  ...I never feel like I'm doing much until I start stimms....baseline on Tuesday so if all goes to plan then stimms start Wednesday 

Hope you're ok, other than no sign of AF ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Aiky, I know it's hard for you just now.  You must be going through the whole spectrum of emotions just now.  Stay positive and enjoy.     

Bev, hope that nasty cold goes soon.  You're right, you need to be 100% to enjoy your holiday.  

Mrs R, glad you're stressing a bit less.  The 2WW is all swings and roundabouts.  Take each day as it comes.   

Kizzy, got fingers cross AF doesn't wait too much longer.  Wedding rings this weekend - have you got something in mind or looking for something to jump out at you.  I had mine made.  Didn't turn out as I'd planned but it's to sentimental to me now to change it.  It's never been off since the day DH put it on.  Glad to hear plans going well.  

Smeghead, don't you just hate those lots posts.  Good luck with your appt today.  Hope you get started on stimms soon.  

Starting using OPK this morning, so I'm patiently (!!!) waiting on LH surge.  Fingers crossed I won't have to way too long.

Lil xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Minxy I am praying you get your bfp this time hunny, you SOOOOOOO deserve it    

We are looking for matching plain gold bands - I like platinum or rose gold but going with DP's decision on this, have to let him do something ha ha!!   

Mrs R - I am praying for you


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Afternoon Girls,

Hey Smeghead, good luck for your appt today     , hope it goes well, am i right in thinking that you are having acupuncture this ime, if so can i ask you where you are going for it?

Hi Aikey, how are you? Good luck for your scan in April, the time will fly in   , i think its completly understandable that you are feeling lke that  , thinking of you.

Hi Kizzy, any sign of af yet, my cycle was mucked up after tx last year. hope it comes soon   Here is a little dance for you
[fly]         [/fly]

Hi Bev, oh when is she on telly, will ha to watch it!! Im doing ok, just a bit bored but hopefully next week i can start driving and do a bit more around the house.

Hi Mrs R, how are you? Not long left now                

Hi Lil, hope you get the Lh surge soon      . How are you?

Hi Weenster, how are the jabs going?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

im off to see Jimmy Carr tomo, so excited!! Have had it planned for ages, just hope i can find something wear that is comfy, got into my jeans today, so think that the swelling is starting to go down

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry not been on as bloody AOL playing up.

As you asked the tests I have to go for as I understand are a colonoscopy, nice lovely tube up my    , one kinda going down the way and a MRI scan, basically to check my whole digestive track.  I'm so looking forward to this   ah well I should be used to my bits being on show for docs and nurses by now xx

Mrs R, did I go to the correct ACU, the only part of GRI I know is the plastic surgery unit (for dad) near new a & e dept.  Went in there and showed her letter and she directed me down a few corridors about 5 mins walk, another check with 3 nurses and finally got to my outpatients clinic.  On way out walked past ACU but no link coridor, so a bit  , any help ladies?


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Afternoon girlies  

Had my appointment this morning and brill news I will start stimming tomorrow and if all goes well EC and ET will be week beginning 31st March ()

Lisa25 - Yeh I am having accupunture this time with Kevin at Appletree Clinic on Drumsturdy Road, I find him very good and my outlook for this cycle is totally differnet from last one

Janetw - hope ur test are not too bad, and I know what you mean by having ur bits on show to Drs and nurses

Kizzy - hope   appears soon 

Lil - hoping u get ur LH surge real soon 

Love Lou x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies sorry I've not posted I'm on nights and been so blooming busy not even had a chance to sign on to FF during the night which I usually manage no bother :L

Aikeybeats I found the leaflet last night and got everything clear in my head now I did get it at the time of EC but m head was just mince from them telling me that had to freeze them and I was at very high risk of OHSS! soooooooo D/Ring starts next Friday poor poor DP !!  I am so happy for you " THE GIRL DONE GOOD!!!!" 

Bev I started the dreaded sniffing next Friday!!! I am not looking forward to the.................... hot flushes, night sweats, mood swings and don't forgot the totally raving psycho ***** from hell that shouldn't be let loose on patients that have broken bones  Just kidding..... well sort of hee hee 

Kizzy how you doing? Beaverbrooks have got very very nice wedding rings my sister and her new husband got very nice and different wedding rings from there. My AF was all over the shop and even last week I started bleeding for 1 day only after 5 days of stopping the last one which by the way was 8 days late!! I hope it comes soon xxxxx

MrsR PMA!!!!!!! I have every hope that you will get your BFP too    

Lisa Jimmy Car is brilliant!!!!!!!! How are you? are you still off work? I have tonight to work and then off for 10 whole days to finish off my holidays!! I'm going to see The Enemy in the Caird hall on saturday night. I was sooo peev'd this morning tried to get tickets for The Fratellis at Fat Sams Live on 25th April got them and it came up card declined which is impossible as had plenty of money for a change as sold DP's Motorbike!! went back in to try again literally 2 secs and they were sold out !! so unless fat sams live holds 50 ppl i think there was something fishy going on!! There is a hospital at night job away to come up and I'm definately going to apply I have my venapuncture and 12 lead ECG so hoping that goes for me and I use my venapuncture alot so will just need to wait on it going up on the board!!

Lil how you doing ? Have you got that all important surge? another week and I'll be joining - Yes we can help each other through the psycho mood swings  Actually will you have any as you aren't medicated oh well just me that will be a psycho ***** hee hee 

Smeghead Good luck for your second scan, yeh it does feel like you downreg for ages and then wam bam it all goes in really quick!!

SarahB - How are you getting on finding your way round FF?

Weenster - the injections get easier !! I sat for an hour with my needle in my hand when I did my first and I stick needles in ppl all the time but when its yourself it's different!

Janet - I totally sympathise with you as I have Crohns and regularly get endoscopys and colonoscopys!! They are no fun!! I hope they all come back clear and you will get everything sorrted

Sorry if I have missed anyone I hope not cause I just spent an hour trying not to lol 

sarah xx

PS. away to copy and paste this incase I lose it as I will be mega mad!!!!!!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Sarah, Oh i fancied going to see the enemy on Sat, that will be really good! Oh the Fratellis at Fatty's, oh might try and get tickets for that!! They had the Dykeenies playing there a couple of weeks ago really wanted to go and see them, seen them last year they are really good live. i hate night shift, just dont sleep at all. Good luck with the HANS job, you should defo go for it!! its really good money . Cant believe you start dr next week!! It has came round really quick!! Im doing good, really looking forward to starting tx again in July, going to have acupuncture with tit this time, also have talked dh into tyring it as its supposed to increase motility, will start that in June cos thats when we can start trying again, have to use contraception for the next 3 month  .  I have been signed off work for 4 weeks to sart with, then off to occy health as SCNwants me to do a phased return to work as have had abdo surgery

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lisa maybe that is a good ward especially working where you do!! Very unpredictable at times especially when the lovely DT's kick in!!    These tickets for The Fratellis seem to have been like gold dust no one I got them!!  

sarah x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone

god its been busy busy busy on here the past few dys!!  I'll need to re-read everything to catch up!

You girls have been great these past few weeks, thanks everyone!

I'm doing ok & past couple of dys I've definitely been bit calmer & stressing less so thats good & I'm keeping the PMA up, not too long to go & DH is on hols til next Wed now so he'll be around keeping me company & taking my mind off things!
Only 5dys til testing!!!!!.....and counting 

hey lisa I'm surviving hunni! hows your recovery going? Hope you're taking things easy!! Jimmy carr will be fab he's so sarcastic & v.funny!! Hope all that laughing doesnt hurt you too much 

sarah - down regging next week is fab news!!! Fingers crossed for you this time! Thanks for the   & ....really means a lot!

Lou - Brilliant news you're stimming as of tomorrow!  for the journey ahead, I hope its succesful for you. Before you know it you'll be on this mad 2ww wait too  How you feeling about the injections? Are you ok with needles etc? My DH done them for me & it was fine. You'll do great, you're turn for PMA now!!! 

janet - ooucch sounds sore  hope they're gentle doing it or you're at least anaesthetised!!!! I think the bit you were at sounds like the ACS suite where they do EC & ET but for initial appointments & clinics its the Walton building which is over behind the new multistorey carpark, past the mortuary & then behind the link corridor. Once you find it 1st time around you'll be ok afterwards. Good luck for all the tests, let us know when you're having them etc 

kizzy you're a star, thanks millions for all the  ....keep 'em up please  Hope AF hurries up for you so you're back to usual cycle etc! Good luck on the wedding rings search!!

lil - hope your surge happens soon hunni, we're always hanging about waiting on something or other aren't we??  Fingers crossed it rockets for you soon 


how are all the other Scottish Girls this evening? There''s getting to be so many of us to name us all now    I hope everyone has a lovely Easter weekend

Mrs R xx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Mrs R, hope your knicker watching isn't too bad and loads of   and  , not too long now, easy for me to say though   Quck q, for the SA sample the week before is that the same bit I go to ie walton building xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Thinking of your all, off to Aviemore tomorrow, cant wait.

Mrs R special thoughts to you, your doing so great, keep it up    

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning!!

Hey Bev, have a fab time in Aviemore!!! Hope your cold has gone.

Hey Sarah, Cant believe there are no tickets left . Its not fair!! HOw are you today any plans for your 10 days off? Yeah you have got my ward in one!! Its not great during those times, but the rest of the time its ok. Think there are jobs coming up . 

Hi Mrs R, you only have a few days left!!! Laughing does hurt my abdo, my friend is a bit worried about going tonight, but im def going!! Ill just hold my abdo as i laugh!! Im fine, not up to alot just now, off to ikea tomo and going to get my new mobile phone tomo!! Cant wait. 

Hi Lou, fab news about stimms!!!! Good luck!! I was looking at the appletree clinic, might give them a phone, had looked at them last year but never acutually done anything about it. I cant get on to their website now . 

Well im off to jimmy Carr tonight, then ikea tomo and on Sun think im going out for lunch, very busy wekend that i have planned!! Have to say these hot flushes are not getting any better, think its the meds coming out of my system, they are horrible!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Janet - its not the walton building - its the ACS Suite, where the lab is and where EC and ET are done.
Walton ACS Unit is only for appts and scans 

ACS Suite is further down the corridor, then down to ground floor and its past the eye clinic 

Mrs R still praying for you    

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Morning

Bev – hope you have a great time in Aviemore.

Lisa – Enjoy your busy weekend.  I love Ikea.

Mrs R – Hope you are okay – the time is passing – only 4 days now – exciting eh.  Everything crossed for you.

Sarah – hows you – not long till you start again – doesn’t time just pass us by.

LIl – how you?  You had the surge yet?

Smeghead – great news that you’ve to start stimming and that EC ET is only round the corner

Weenster – how yous?

Janet – will be thinking of you when you go for your tests.

Kizzy – you managed to find any rings?  We just got our bridesmaids dresses. Really nice – cant wait.

I am doing okay.  Phoned Dundee today as still have brown when wipe – she says there is nothing to worry about unless it changes to red and that it is quite common.  Think I just need reassurance all the time!!!

Having a quiet weekend.  Going for my monthly meet up with my friend – she lost her beloved little girl last year to leukaemia – she was only 1 ½ years old.  We sort the world out!!  Tomorrow just out for lunch, then Sunday we always go for a carvery which is really nice.  Off Monday so long lie.

Happy Easter.  Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone, for those of you off on hols today have a lovely day, the sun is shining where I am 

Me & DH had a lovely lie in this morn & jst been messing about on computer rest of the day!
Feeling good & thinking lots of   thoughts about this tues!!

aahh cheers Bev, you have a fab time in Aviemore!!! Enjoy!!!!! 

Aiky your plans sound fab! Have you told any of your friends or family your good news yet or are you waiting? Enjoy the long weekend 

kizzy -        thanks!!!

Lisa you are indeed a busy bee this weekend, all sounds good though, hope your tummy doesnt hurt too much with the     

janet - like Kizzy's told you the SA the week before your appt goes to the ACS suite which is in the main hosp building, where you were & saw it the other day. If you go in hosp at the plastic surgery bit you just wander through the winding corridor & then eventually turn right near eye bit etc & thats where the samples get handed in. 
knicker watching is still happening but stressing less 

loadsa luv everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey everyone - you've been busy. Some days it's hard to keep up with you all.

Bev - hey Easter Bunny Mummy - have a fab time in Aviemore with DH. I'm off Fri and Mon - just think of me up to my eyeballs in housework!!!  

Mrs R - still chillin' I see. Keep it up. Tues will be here before you know. Keep busy (but not too busy) and stay calm - you're doing great. Sun's out here to, but the wind's just blown my whirlie over with all my lovely clean towels on - bugger, will need to wash them all again.  

Aiky - glad to hear your getting reassurance from your clinic. Hope you have a lovely long weekend off.  

Lisa - enjoy Jimmy Carr tonight. I think he's fab too. Just try not to laugh too much (hard I know).   

Kizzy, how's our bride to be. Hope the plans are all going well. 

Janet - wow you're having a time of it. Hope all your investigations are out of the way soon. I know they're not pleasant but it's all for a good cause. 

Sarah - hopefully you and I will be on our 2WW at roughly the same time. Hope the sniffing's going OK. I'm lucky I don't have any meds at all to put up with this time.   

Lou - congrats on the scan and good luck with the stimms - you'll breeze them, just get someone else to do them if you can. The jabs are more or less pain free, it's just the thought of them. Hopefully you'll be joining Sarah and me on the 2WW. We can keep each other sane.  

Well, I'm still waiting on my surge, but I've got a really big favour to ask of everyone. Can you all say as we prayer and send some  to my wee embie? I've only got one and I'm hoping and praying it survives the thaw. I just don't know how I'll feel if it doesn't make it. It's really hard trying to be positive but at the same time trying not to get my hopes up too much. At the moment I feel a bit numb about everything. 

Lil xxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Lil, Thinking of your little embie

                                                                             

Thinking of you 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

lots of prayers for Lil's lil embie


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Lil,            and            for your wee precious embie xxx

Aikeybeats, how sad about your friend, had a   in my eye, have a good weekend, chill and enjoy xx

Thanks Kizzy and Mrs R, sorted now about where to go xx

Bev, have a good weekend in Aviemore xx

Lisa, enjoy tonight, hope you dont   too much, enjoy your shopping too xx

Smeghead, not long now xx

All my other FF's   xx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

I think I have a rather long post here but here goes, went to see a medium on Wednesday and oh my god, what a guy and highly recommend him to you as he was to me. I decided to go for a spiritual reading and dh went for the cards, he picked up that it was my mum who was there and got her name spot on, also dads name, siblings etc and the things he said were just so spot on, I was crying my eyes out, from names to where she was brought up to mannerisms she had, right up to near her death.  This is the best bit, he said mum knew I was waiting to have IVF! and that it wouldn't happen naturally and would need some help, she knows that we have been told that everything is ok with us but she is sure dh ok but they will pick up pcos or endo with me(a bit confused at that as had tube test, so don't know if that would have picked anything like that up).  She is in the process of choosing my babies  for me at the moment.  She knows that I'm annoyed with the wait but I will be pg within 18-22months.  The first tx will fail but the second will be a success.  I was so gobsmacked by this you could have knocked me over with a feather duster.  He tells it so straight, and he said that if there was no pregnancy and birth then it wouldn't have been mentioned.  While I was waiting on dh another lady turned up and I got chatting to her and she mentioned that she had seen him at her friends house and her reading was horrendous, I panicked and said 'oh I thought he was fantastic'.  No, what she meant was that her card reading was very negative and she has panicked as most of the things have came true!!! Spooky or what.  I am on   with the fact that I feel so much comfort in being able to communicate with my mum but still feeling   on baby news, I got myself all worked up but dh said don't set myself up for a fall  What do you girls think, has any of you been to a medium, so confused I don't know what to think xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

for your little embie LiL

JanetW - I haven't been to a medium but a friend who was on clomid went and they told her she would have a baby (which she has) and told her I would be pregnant before August well that was last year and it didn't come true. I was so excited when she told me, she told me just before our last IVF cycle. So sorry to be be gloomy about it but it did come true for her.

The weather here today has been really awful snowy, windy, rainy and then sunny, wish it would make uo its mind.  Tonights the big nite for my 1st injection so different doing to yourself than to a patient on the ward.  Have a nice easter weekend everyone I am working.

Love Lou x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello Janet, Yeh I went to one at the beggining of the year and she said to me that I would be pregnant this year she said that she saw me having 3 pregnancies in the future, one would be end in a miscarriage and a baby would be born after having IVF and another would be born naturally?!! To be honest I went because I wanted something positive to concentrate on and I am a strong believer in making your own future!! 

xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lil no probs hunni, I will be keeping you in my thoughts & of course I send lots of          that your wee embie makes the thaw & even more        &        that this wee embie is 'the' special one that makes it all the way for you

lots of luv
Mrs R xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Well what a day I have had.  Have had to cancel tonight's catch up with my friend as I have started red blood.  I am totally distraught.  Dont know what is happening.  I phoned Dundee and they said just to wait until after the weekend and see how much blood I had.  I then phoned my Doctors here and am going to my local Hospital tomorrow to get blood tests done and again on Monday to see if my levels are still going up.

What a nightmare!!!

Its snowy down here as well.

janet - I have been to see a medium years back, but that one you went and seen sounds good.  Have you got his name etc.

Anyway will be back oin touch tomorrow.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi,

Aiky-     I had quite a bit of bleeding after my BFP, most of it was brown but then I had a large amount (twice a week apart) that I would describe as more purple than red.   that everything is okay.

Lil -         for your frostie.

Mrs R -  sendinig you positive vibes for test day        

Sorry no time for anymore personnels but best wishes to all the Scottish girls.

Red


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky how are you today?? 
I'm really praying     that everything is ok with you. I'm so hoping that it is, you deserve this to work out for you.
When you get a chance let us know how you're doing
        

Red - thanks for the  , only 3 & a half dys til test day!!!!

lots of love
Mrs R xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aiky, I've heard of pregnant women having red blood, try not to panic chick  

Mrs R -still praying for your bfp hun    

No sign of Af yet for me, but feeling a bit icky like I'm getting the cold  

got our wedding rings today - well paid a deposit and left them in shop as DP forgot his debit card and we didnt have enough pennies doh! At least they'll be safe! We got matching 5mm diameter plain gold bands!  

Hope you are all well


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quicky

Got a scan today at Hospital.  My cervix is still closed and my lining is still thick so that is good, but its obviously too early to tell anything else.  They are going to phone me on Monday and give me another scan next Saturday.

Hope everyone is fine.

Mrs R - not long now!!!

Having a chilled night.

Speak soon  Love aikybeatsxxxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

and lots of  to all my FF. You are such a wonderful bunch. Thanks for all the  and . Was at clinic yesterday for bloods and back up Monday morning for some more. Fingers crossed that I'm on my way to having my wee embie all snuggled up by the end of the week.

Aiky, I've gotyou in my  and sending you lots of        

Mrs R, hang in there hun, not long to go. How are you feeling today?       

Kizzy, glad to here you sorted your rings out (even if DP had a Homer moment).     

Hey Red, hope you're well. Just keep us up to date when you can.    

Lou, how did the first jab go last night. Bet you breezed it in the end!!!!!!     

Lisa, how was the night out last night. Hope your'e not too sore with all the .    

Janet, never been to a medium, have thought about it but decided against it.     

Went to bed last night and it was a whiteout with the snow (after me buying some lovely spring bedding plants too - hope they've survived). But disappointed this morning 'cos it's almost all gone now.

Lil xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for bloods tomorrow Lil, hope you get your lil un back soon    

AF turned up yesterday!!!   Glad to be back to normal even though I feel like crap with cold as well!!

Working today,but off mon tues.

Watching Mighty Boosh special last night helped - I love those guys       

Mrs R - T Day is nearly here -


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey girlies,

Well, I've been away for a few days and it's just taken me soo long to keep up with where everyone is!  Wow, there's been more emotions here than there is in a weeks worth of Eastenders!!!   

Anyway, here goes:

Kizzy, glad af turned up, I know what the waiting's like!  Hope you enjoy your days off and get some lovely rings!  Can't believe you're getting married in a couple of months - it took me about that time just to decide on my venue!!!  

Lil, great news!  With a bit of luck i might see you there - got my scan on Wed after 8 days stimming so I'm thinking ec might be at the end of this week/beg of next??        Sending you loads of positive vibes for the thaw!

Aikey, can't believe what you've been through!  If it helps my sis was bleeding quite heavilly at Christmas when she was about 10 weeks preg, and she's now coming 30!  All is fine with her wee one and her!   Thinking about you over the next few days and keeping fingers crossed!

Mrs R, not long to go till test day now  God, I'm so excited for you!  Remember us girlies are looking for the hat trick of BFP's now!!       YOu think you'll test early?

Saze, great to hear from you again!  So, you're starting the sniffing again  I must admit I think my side effects are worse with the spray than they were from the prostap injection!  The one positive thing is the amount of money we're saving on heating the house - I think with the amount of heat I'm letting off during the nights I could heat the full street!!!  

Janet, that's quite freaky!  Not sure how much I believe, but in saying that they were accurate with my sister - she had 2 miscarriages and went to see a medium who told her that the next would be a girl and would be followed quickly by a boy.  My neice was born 14 months ago and baby no 2's due in 2 months!

Lisa, still taking it easy??   Hope you're back fully on your feet soon!

Smeghead, how was the 1st injection??  I was at that stage last week, and must admit it took me ages to even let dh see my belly let alone stick the needle in it!  You'll find it gets easier though.  Dh's off to the football on Wed night so I'm going to have to do it myself.  Had a trial run last night and managed it fine (and that's from me that's terrified of needles  !)

SarahB, how you getting on?

Anyway, as for me, have now had 5 injections!  Do you know i never thought I'd find it so easy.  not sure if it's because I have a bit of padding around the belly (!) but I really can't feel a thing!  Mind you, dh is still having to sit on my legs and bribe me with chocolate before each one!!  Scan on Wednesday so fingers crossed ec could be at the end of this week or beginning of next.  Can i ask you girlies though, were any of you feeling really sick with the injections?  Seems to be about 2 hours after I get one (just wondering though whether its the chocolate   ) but when I mentioned it to a friend she said this could be a sign of ohss.  Wish I'd never asked her now!  Also quite bloated (again could be the choc!) but going to try hard not to think about it!

Anywho, think that's a long enough post, enjoy your easter sunday everyone!

Weenster x


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Smeghead, thanks for you thoughts re medium, I hope your injection wasn't too bad xx

Saze, I thin thats why I went to see medium too as you want something positive to look to rather than allways being gloomy that it will never happen xx

Mrs R, not long now, is it Tuesday you test xx

Aikeybeats    sounds positive re lining and cervix and also what the other girls say.  I've sent you a PM with mediums no xx

Kizzy, What are men like!! Glad your AF turned up xx

Lil, Still   for your wee embie xx

Lisa, How are you feeling, is your belly ok after night out xx

Weenster,    that your EC is soon xx

Everyone else hi  
xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, how are you all tonight...... 

God i have had a nightmare of a week, i was planing on having a nice quite easter when a load of o/h's family turned for a surprise easter break so i have had a house full of people since last week and have been run ragged, they just left at 10.30 tonight and i am exhausted..... , but it was nice to see our nephew & niece as we don't get to see them very often.

Aiky babes i have just read your news i will be praying the blood turns out to be nothing.......   , since joining this board i have learned that bleeding in early pregnancy is far more common than i thought so stay positive...     .

I am feeling quite angry tonight, we havn't told many people in our family about my IVF simply because i didn't want all the "Oh i'm really sorry" if it doesn't work, they all know i can't have children naturally so they don't know we are trying for a baby. But then today i had a house full of family and they all started talking about my sister in law saying that she has just announced that her and her new o/h are trying for a baby (1st for him but 2nd for her as she has a 10yr old from a previous relationship) and they all said they told her they think it's terrible because she is far too old, and all they kept saying was "If she wanted another child she should have done it years ago because she is far too old and her first child is already 10", it really made me mad because she is only a few years older than me (in her mid 30's) and i have a 14yr old so what would they say about me!!. She called me tonight upset about it so i told her to just to ignore them all, but it really made me mad, everyone who are against her having a 2nd child already have a few children of their own so have no idea how she feels. In a way it has made me glad i havn't told them about my tx, as what would they being saying about me behind my back if i told them about the IVF?

Tracyxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Hope everyone had a fab easter and lots of choccie!!

Hi Tracey, sounds like you had a really busy wekend, sorry you were feeling angry at what they were saying , your sil is not too old and neither are you. Hope you feel better today.

Hi Lou, how are the inj going? When do you have your scan? I know what you mean about it being so different jabbing yourself, it took me ages to luck up the courage to do it, with patients we dont even think twice about it!!

Hi Sarah, how was the enemy? Jimmy Carr was amazing really funny!! What medium did you go to? 

Hey Bev, how was Aviemore? Hope you had a fab time!!

Hey Aikey, how are you? Has the bleeding stopped? Good luck with your phone call  

Hey Kizzy, glad af turned up  Congrats on getting the rings, they sound lovely. My dh lost his wedding ring last weekend   , he is in the bad books!!

Hey Janet, good luck with the medium, i would love to go to one!! IM feeling good, a bit sore, think i overdone it yesterday as took my dog out and walked up a really steep hill, not the brightest idea!!

Hey Weenster, good  luck witih doing your inj yourself on Wed, i done them myself as dh could not do them and i would not let him!! When is EC? have they gave you a date?

Hey Lil, good luck for today       thinking of you      

Hi Mrs R, how are you? Its not long until you test. How are you feeling? Good luck           

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok. 

Had a great time on Fri at Jimmy Carr, he is soo funny, have laughed that hard for ages, after it met up with dh and his brother and gf, went to a couple of pubs then came home. Then on Sat we were supposed to go to Ikea, but by the time we woke up and got ready it was lunch time , so ended up in the town and got my new phone, then a wander around the shops then off to look at a new kitchen, went to the Magnet store, they have gorg ones but so expensieve!! . 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Tracy -    some people can be insensitive sometimes can't they.  I never understand why people feel they should or do voice opinions that are going to upset people close to them. 

Mrs R- i hope that your are managing not to go to   in the 2ww.  Hopefully you will have manged to keep your mind occupied with other thoughts.    

Aliky - How are you ?        

Weenster- well done you with your injections, I think they do get easier as they go along.  I never found any of mine painful, even the trigger, which they said can sometimes 'sting' a bit. i think I had got it into my mind that it would be v painful and then I was pleasantly surprised how painless it was.  I never experienced any feeling of sickness with my injections and although i never got full blown OHSS I had it slightly and had to have my tx postponed because of it.  The symptoms I had were breathlessness when climbing stairs and a bloated feeling.  ^ reiki^ for your scan.

Lisa- Glad that enjoyed Jimmy Carr.  Have you looked at Howdens kitchens they are a lot cheaper than magnet.  You need to get a joiner to buy it for you but they can usually get great trade discount 

Bev - hope you had lovely trip to Aviemore, I bet it was really busy there with all the snow falling recently. 

LIl -    at clinic today.

Anyway, better go and get dressed, DP is away at work today but might come home anytime depending on how the job goes and I don't want him finding me in my PJ's again !

Best wishes to Kissymouse, Sarah, Janet, smeghead, Treaco and anyone else I have missed.  

Take care

Red


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Red, think we are going to go to JTC as dh deals with them every day at work so he would get a discount from them hopefully, if not wil try Howdens, might have a look at them aswell, thank you!! How are you? 

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

I am fine, I have my 20 week scan next Tuesday and I am hoping that if everything goes well with that I will start feeling more relaxed.  At the moment I find it very difficult to relax, I don't know if I'm more neurotic because of my history or if most people who have tx feel this way.  On the other side of the coin i know I am very lucky to be in the position I am and I shoud try and enjoy it.

Anyway, better go as still in my PJ's.

Take care and good luck kitchen hunting

Red


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just quickly came on to wish Mrs R all the best for tomorrow - got everything crossed for you.  I'm sure it is tomorrow you test.

Bev - hope your doing fine.

I am still bleeding bright red blood.  Phoned Dundee again and they said there is nothing they can do at the moment!!! Just a waiting game!!! Have been doing nothing and am knackered.

Speak soon.  Aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

well girls its all over for me  ..................
........had a splitting sore head all day yesterday & backache too. When I woke up this morn head was still pounding & when I wiped it was quite brown & discoloured. 
I just new it wasn't to be so put myself out the misery & done a preg test & it came up BFN  
Totally gutted, cant believe its happened today, the day before testing at hosp   
As today's went on the discolouration has got more frequent & heavier & I'm 100% certain by tomorrow AF will have started 
I was feeling so pleased we'd got this far & now feel like my heart has been ripped out.
Been bawling my eyes out all day 
Off to hosp for 9.30am tomorrow they'll just be confirming what I already know.

Aiky I really hope things settle down for you sweetie, lots of luv,   &  

For everyone else starting soon.....Good Luck   

sorry for no personals, I'll be back on soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies.

Just got back from Aviemore, and have just done a quick read.

Mrs R, dont give up until you have had your test.  I say this as a fellow FF had her full AF and after a week she felt her (.)(.) were very sore and she did a test and has a lovely BFP, so please dont give up until the end.  Im thinking of you and      all is not lots for you. 

Aikey, have also read your news and I truly hope its all okay also      for your.

Lil        , embies are so strong and so are you.    

Hi to Janet, Lisa, Saze,Sarah, Red, Weenster, Kizzy (AF  ), Smeghead, Tracy and anyone Ive forgotten.

Back tomorrow with news had loads and loads of snow.

Lv
Bev


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Mrs R and Aikeybeats, fingers, toes and everything crossed for you both       for you both

Janet


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Mrs R and Aikeybeats I am sending heaps of     your way and my  and toes are crossed also.

Hi to everyone else just a quicky from me as I am feeling awful (full of the flu) and off to my bed with my hot water bottle and hot drink.

Lots of       to one and all and lots of sprinkles of    

Love Lou x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sorry mrs r hunny


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Mrs R, im so sorry   , thinking of you and dh

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - sending you lots of love.  Let us know how you get on.

Ax


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Mrs R - so sorry to see your news    

Red


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Just a quick message cos I'm still feeling pretty numb & gutted about it all but I got confirmation from hosp today & its       
Just need time I think, to get my head round it all & then put it down to experience & try to move on.

lots of luv to everyone & good luck to those jst about to start

Mrs R xx

(Aiky - how you doing )


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh Mrs R big     to you, so sorry to hear that  

Janet 
xx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrs R - am so so sorry hon.  Go and trest yourself to something really nice.  Am thinking about you.

I'm still bleeding. Its wearing me down. The local Hospital phoned me today and said there is nothing they can do until 7th April when they want me to go for a scan.  Up at Dundee on the 9th.  I have to phone them if I start to get bad pains or clots, so all in all, its just another day by day waiting game.

Hi everyone else.  Will come back on soon.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Just a quickie from me, Mrs R am so sorry to hear.    I've been thinking about you testing all day today (didn't get a chance to get on the computer over the weekend much so didn't know about your time yesterday).  There's nothing I can say that'll make it any better or easier for you, but I'll send you a great big         .  Fingers crossed for 2nd time lucky!!

Aikey, thinking of you too, keeping fingers and toes crossed for 7th April      

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Mrs R I'm so sorry my thoughts and   are with you and DH!!   

Aikey I hope the bleeding stops I just want to share with you that my pal Jill started her first cycle at same time as me got a BFP and started bleeding the same week for about 2 weeks and now she is 4 months pg and having a very healthy pregnancy now.  

Lisa The Enemy was brilliant on Saturday night and I had a good drink so that was even better, I heard Jimmy Carr was brilliant on Friday night.  

Hello everyone just posting a quick one as just caught up there I starting sniffing again on Friday not looking forward to the hot flushes and psycho mood swings!!! 

SArah xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mrs R, I'm so sorry that things haven't worked out this time. Take the time to get your head round things and come back more determined than before. Aiky's right, you need to treat yourself to something really nice. Will be thinking about you and DH.       

Aiky, thinking about you too and hoping everything's OK. From what the girls are saying it's not uncommon to have these problems early on. Stay strong hun.       

Weenster, good luck with the scan today. Hope you've got some lovely follies growing. Have a wee follie dance.
             

Well, my bloods have confirmed that I have surged and transfer has been arranged for lunchtime today. My little embie was being thawed this morning and I'm absolutely beside myself at the moment worrying that it won't make it. I had a surprisingly good sleep last night, which helps, but just got to hang on for now. Wish us luck.
Lil xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Luck Lil for today, thinking of you             

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi everyone

Trying to get back to some sort of normality today, stop milling about etc. DH went back to work & so far I've just had a right lazy ***** day, is that allowed do you think? 

Just been reading all the posts.....thanks girls , your words have helped & I was reading them out to DH last night & we both think its great to be able to get everything out on this site with folk who know all about it.

Well, GRI will review my notes & the outcome etc this Friday morning so I've to ring them Fri afternoon to find out our next steps.

Not sure how long they usually leave it before a new attempt? What have you all experienced before?

I need to get this period out the way & then as far as I'm aware take another 'normal' period. I know its a lot to put yourself through both physically & emotionally and although I'm still upset, heartbroken & gutted about the result, I'm quite keen to have another go asap......strike while the irons hot etc.
I know now what it all involves & have gone through the highs & lows so I'll be more prepared. It will give me something else to focus towards. Plus I keep thinking that every month I delay it could be another months worth of endometriosis growing (evil endo  ). I'll speak to the doc on Fri & take it from there.
Bit of other news though......since I got a BFN it does mean that I can eventually get my kidney stent out   & the RAH have managed to squeeze me in to have it removed this coming tuesday!!!! So hopefully I'll be feeling a bit more 'normal' after that!!  
Only prob is I need my period to be nearly away by Tuesday as they're not keen to do it when I'm bleeding so fingers crossed the period is almost gone by next Tuesday!!!! Its in full flow now & cramps galore.....dont want it to get any worse! 
Oh & I've also got a dodgy throat, think I might lose my voice ....just cant get any better!!!!!

Lil - hope the big Thaw went without any hitches this morning & that your ET is happening as I type this . Let us know how you've got on & lots of luck hunni.

sarah - good luck for the big sniffs this Fri! hope this is your time 

weenster - is it you scan today? hope your got lovely big follicles & your ready for EC, let us know the action plan.

Aiky - god hunni it must be such a worry . Bet you feel totally helpless, try & think positively & wishing you lots of luck,   &   for the scan on 7th

smeghead - how you feeling? hope that nasty flu is starting to shift. hows stimming going? how many have you done now? when's your scan?

bev - hows you? how was your break away?

Red - good luck for your scan next week!  

lisa - hows the recovery going??sounds like you'd a good easter weekend

tracy - hey sweetie hows you? cant believe your family have been so cruel about their comments re. your SIL trying for a baby. No-one should comment on each individual couples circumstances cos they've got no idea whats going on with them. Ignore what they've said & its great you can talk to your SIL about it. Stay positive & bu**ar everyone else!! Bet your glad to have your house back to yourselves & get back to normality eh!

kizzy glad your AF turned up, hows she treated you?? mine is hurting 

lou how you doing?

janet thanks for your messages! hope you're ok 

I've prob missed someone haven't I?? Sorry if I have

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie ( I wish) am on at work and Im really busy.
Lil, hope that all went well today sorry I did not see your post  sending you lots of positive vibes, back later girls.

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

sending your embie lots of positive thoughts LIL - hope ET went well today, praying its your turn


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lil I've been thinking about you today and I hope you have those feet up          

Mrs R A lazy day is definately allowed!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   

How is everyone else? xx

sarah xx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

just a quick post to wish Lil lots and lots        

Red


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I came on this morning and posted a message on my way out and it has vanished, i must have not posted it correctly!!...... 

Anyway it was mainly to wish Lil lots of luck for today, i really hope the thaw and ET went perfectly and you are now PUPO!!.... 

Mrs R i am sooooooooo sorry babes that it didn't work this time i know exactly how you are feeling , and don't feel guilty about having a me day, god i had a me month!!. I need to phone up the GRI this week to see where i go next, sometimes i feel like i want to wait a bit longer before FET no2 but like you i am worried that my endo might do more damage and spoil my chances even more (not that it could do much more damage!!) so you never know we may get to cycle together.... .

I hope everyone else is doing well, speak soon........... 
Tracyxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Lil hope everything went ok for you today       

Janet
xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope everything went alright today Lil!  Sending you plenty of             for the next 2 weeks!

I was at the hospital this morning for my scan, and everything seems fine.  There was 16 follies, all ranging from 8 - 16 in size, and the lining of my uterus was 5.8.  I think that is good, at least they thought so at the hospital, so I'm back on Friday for another scan, and all being well ec on Monday!  Wow, seems so real now!

Anyway, just a quickie from me!  Mrs R and Aiky - hope you're both taking care of yourself!   

Weenster x


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Weenster remember to drink lots and lots and lots !!!!!!!!!!! keep that EVIL   OHSS away!!!!!!! I think I am just going to keep everything crossed permanently for the scottish girls !!!     

I sent DP to tesco tonight to get me a fan before the weekend cause my hot flushes started within 5 days of me starting sniffing!! 

MRS R I've been thinking about you all day and thinking what would I want to treat myself with and I've got it................................ go and book a sun worshipping holiday!!!!!!!!! cause OMG you deserve it!! 

Aiky how are you?? have you stopped bleeding?!!   

sarah xx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey all,

Another quickie.  The nurse from the hospital just phoned me there to say she wants my consultant to do my scan on Friday rather than them.  Seems there was something with the lining of my uterus that she wasn't too sure about so she wants him to have a wee look.  Have any of you girlies had this?  Thinking I'm going to spend the next 2 days worrying!!!  

Weenster x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie as I'm knacked and need my bed.

LIL - Hope everything went okay today.  Been thinking bout you.

Weenster - sorry cant help you - try not to worry (comes from a paranoid fruitcake!!!!)

Bev - How you feeling?  How many weeks are you now?

Tracey - let us know how you get on with phone call.

Saze - wont be long till you have your embies back.

Am still bleeding - there is getting less and less brown and more and more red.  Am having to wear panty liner now.  Its doing my head in.  You hear stories of people bleeding but surely its not right to bleed for all these days!!!  I dont know.  Am starting to give up hope.  Its just going to be so cruel to give me a positive to take away again! AAARRRGGGHHH.

Mrs R - How you doing hon.  Been thinking about you.  You treated yourself to something nice!!

I was thinking of going for an indian head massage - might book in for this weekend.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Evening girlies

Mrs R - So sorry and sending u lots of   

Lil - hope everyting was ok with ET today

Weenster - I'm sorry no words of advice from me either, but great number of follies

Saze - not long now, I know what u mean with the hot flushes, I am totally paranoid always taking my temperature at work and never of the loo with the 2 litres of water I drink everyday

Bev - hope the break was good and weather was good

Aikey - try and stay positive    (hard I know)

I am doing ok with my injections (only thing is had to do it twice tonight because forgot to pull the end out and had stuck it into my belly before I realised) have my next scan on Friday morning and will take the next stage from there, also have another accupuncture session booked for Saturday so looking forward to that, then watch the old firm match on Setanta.  Hope everyone is doing ok 
Love Lou x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Mrs R, your officially entitled to have as many 'you' days as you want just now. It takes time, but you'll get there and you certainly seem determined to go again as soon as. Hope all goes well with clinic on Fri and I hope you can get your surgery as soon as Tues too. Surgery's never pleasant but it would help distract you and hopefully get you back on you feet and feeling normal soon. 

Aiky, how are you doing? Please don't give up just yet. I know the waiting is agonising just now but please stay as strong as you can.       

Weenster, wow good follie result. I know when I was having scans the last time the nurses were very particular and if anythingsseemed out of the ordinary they had it checked out. Please be reassured if the Consultant is doing you scan then nothing will be missed. I'm sure all will go well on Friday. Sarah's right, keep drinking the water.       

Lou - hope you're feeling better and that nasty flu is going.  

Bev, glad to hear you enjoyed Aviemore. Hope you're doing fine and looking after yourself. 

Can I just say that all your support over the last while has been amazing and I want to say a huge, enormous Thank You to you all. Everything went really well yesterday (I'm sorry I didn't post when I got back but DH was clucking about like a 'mother hen' and I was just enjoying the attention). Our embryo survived the thaw and the Embroyologist was able to reassure us that it was frozen as an 8 cell and could afford to lose 50% of it cells and still remain viable. As it was it only lost 1 and the remaining 7 were still clear and definable under the microscope. So now it's the dreaded 2WW. I'm off work until Monday and plan to get back to being as normal as possible (if I don't go back I'll just drive myself insane with every twinge and the knicker watching - although I'm sure I'll do that anywany). So fingers crossed and once again Thank You for all your  and .

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Lil,

Thats fantastic news, you have a fighter on board and will be keeping everything crossed for you, am just so happy for you and have tears in my eyes just thinking of you.  Hormones are on a all time high at the moment.

Hi to everyone else.
Gotta go am at work and so busy.

Aikey saying special prayers for you.

Lv
Bev


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Morning Girls........ 

Lil i am so pleased for you i am sooooooooo glad everything went well yesterday, my fingers are crossed you get another BFP for us Scottish Girls!!...  

Tracyxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I normally keep a track of when a/f is due from month to month but it has been ages since i sat and actually looked at my cycle pattern until today, have a look at my cycle for the last 8 months through my IVF & FET:

24th August (A/f day 25)
21st September (A/f day 29)
22nd October (egg collection)
3rd November (14 day bleed after collection)
30th November (A/f day 2
23rd December (A/f day 24)
18th January (A/f day 27)
30th January (e/t)
11th February (A/f day 25)
9th March (A/f day 2
??th April

Now call me stupid but to me i don't think my cycle is regular enough to have a natural FET, every 2nd month seems to be a regular 27/28 days but then the month in between seems to drop really low 24/25 days. I am going to keep an eye on it this month as the last 5 cycles where 28/24/27/25/28 so if this month is 24/25 then this means i am only having a normal lengh of cycle every 2nd month which may explain why a/f showed up at only 11days past transfer during my FET, as if my theory is right then she wasn't early she was bang on 25 days which would be normal for my shorter months!!

I am just glad i realised this now before i went for FET no2!!, as if i'm right and they want to stick to natural FET's then i could only do it every 2nd month . They did tell me during my e/c that my endo has badly damaged my right ovary so i wonder if this could be the cause of the problem as i have always had very regular cycles in the past?

I was planning to phone the GRI today to arrange my 2nd FET but i think i will wait and see when a/f shows up first as if i am correct i will need to speak to them about it before my next tx goes ahead....... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hey everyone 

Just been lazing about & suffering the worst AF ever!!  Mine are usually bad because of my endometriosis but this is horrific.....think my body is seeking revenge for all those hormones I pumped it with!  Its so heavy, clots galore, bad cramps & horrid evil endo pain  Hope it bugg&rs off soon although mine can sometimes last for up to 15 bloomin dys!!
I'm def phoning GRI tomorrow to find out next steps as I do want to start again soon! Am I mad?? 
Kidney stent is coming out on Tues as long as AF has eased off 
After that me & DH have decided we're gonna try & get a sneaky week in the sun ...not booked anything yet but watch this space!!!!

Lil - fab news you've got that embie on board.....good luck & I dont envy you being on the dreaded 2ww, stay sane, sticky dust coming your way 

Tracy - good theory, I'd def wait & see when AF shows this month so you can fill GRI in on your findings. I'd love to cycle togther so heres hoping we get going at same time!! Endo is sooooo evil isnt it  

bev - ta for the PM hunni 

aiky - keep your chin up hunni, you just never know! I really hope you've got a wee determned fighter clinging on in there!!   Massage sounds fab....can I come 

lou - you're doing great with the injections! keep up the good work! Good luck for the scan on Fri!! Who you supporting on Saturday then?

weenster- try & not worry, its prob something & nothing! I'm sure all will go as planned. Let us know how get on 

sarah - hope the flushes aren't too bad this time around! Get the fan on standby just in case. Taking your advice and def thinking about a wee break away in the sunshine...possibly lanzarote!! I'll keep you posted! Thanks for thinking of me 

off to re-fill the hot water bottle  & eat more mini-eggs 

Mrs R xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Evening girlies

Mrs R - sorry too hear ur AF is so horrendous and hope it does bugg+rs of real quickly.  Great idea about a break in the sun, we have one booked for May after our IVF cycle.

Lil - don't go too insane on your dreaded 2WW and not too much knicker checking and  for another   for us Scottish girlies

Tracy - great idea about waiting for AF to arrive and consult with GRI

Bev - hope ur taking things easy 

Well off to make myself look presentable for my scan tomorrow.  Hope it goes alright .  Hope u are all hunkey dorey 

Love Lou x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, how are you doing today. My first AF was a bit of a nightmare one too, goes with the territory I suppose. I hope the worst of it clears before Tues and you can get your stent out. I think a sneaky week in the sun is a fab idea. We've been hoping for one since Nov but haven't had the dosh before now. Hope you book somewhere warm and sunny - give you both a chance to recharge your batteries. 

Lou & Weenster, good luck with the scans today. Remember to let us know how it all goes.       
Lil xxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Well not good news from here today, had scan and have had to abandon our cycle (we were so positive as well) due to the fact my ovarian cyst has got bigger and I have only 2 follicles.  So taking a break and sorting ourselves out and then try again in a couple of months after our sunshine break in sunny Tenerife.

Hope everyone is ok 

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

The  is making me feel totally  , hurts like hell & I actually think I may run out of blood by end of tonight if it keeps on like this......Niagra Falls 

Phoned GRI today for an update on our next steps & they never managed to review my casenotes today cos they've got a backlog of reviews due to Easter hols  Need to wait to next Fri now, I would just like an idea of new timescale, as I've said before we always seem to be hanging about waiting on one thing or another 

Me & DH are off to the old firm game tomorrow at Ibrox (or Castle GreySkull as I call it), glad we're getting back to normality, no point moping about!!

Lou I'm so sorry your cycle has been abandoned  Hope you're doing ok. Are you going to try & get the cyst removed or anything before your next attempt? Where is it again you're off to in May on hols?

Lil - I'm doing ok apart from the nasty  still. Its just so heavy!!! I'm used to it being heavy & clots etc cos of my endo but this is jst taking the p*ss!!! Have you managed to get a holidy booked then? We're thinking Lanzarote towards end of April.

weenster - how did you get on today? Hope its good news!! 

A big   to all the other Scottish Girlies

Mrs R xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Mrs R - We are off to Tenerife in May hope the weathers good, will be drinking plenty of sangria.  Who are you supporting at the match tomorrow? I will be shouting for the hoops (DH is a Celtic supporter, I support Aberdeen) Sorry to hear ur   is making you feel miserable.  We will wait to see if cyst goes its self and if not they will do something about it.

Oh well life goes on as they say 

Love Lou x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Lou, im so sorry that your tx has been stopped  are they going to keep an eye on the cyst? It will be hot in Tenerife in May, im going on hols too in May.

Hey Mrs R, hope af is getting better 

Love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Lou - I love Tenerife been a few times, not been back for a few yrs though, I'm sure you'll have perfect sangria sipping weather in May. 
Tomorrow we'll be there supporting celtic, we're season ticket holders at parkhead so we're going right in to enemy territory!  I luv the footie, I'm glad your DH has sense & supports the hoops....whats happened to you being an Aberdeen fan??  I actually know one of the Aberdeen players (through my cousins best friend), you need serious converting to the hoops!!! 
I hope your cyst dissappears without any further probs! fingers crossed eh!

Lisa your hols will be just fab....stop making us jealous with your far flung locations!!   Lou & me are being exotic with the Canary Islands..... but you've stole the show with your Vegas, San fran etc! What hotels you staying in? I stayed in the Mirage in Vegas & The Handlerey Union Sq in San Fran....on the same trip we also went to Hawaii and Disney California....best holiday ever which is why I'm so jealous! How you getting on recovery wise? You know if you need a stand in for the big U.S trip I'm happy to oblige     

 is not going to beat me....I'm numbing her out with lots of painkillers & anti-inflamms.....feeling a bit     with all the tabs     
On a positive note, getting the BFN earlier this week at least means I can indulge in some Rose Vino & mucho Magners Cider.....Good Times!!

have a nice weekend girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Mrs R, I love the canaries!!! Im staying at The Paris  in Vegas and in San Fran the Carlton, liked the look of the one you stayed at. We are going to San Fran first, cant wait although dh has said no shopping  , but we will see . I would love to go to Diney land!! Now im jealous!! Glad to see that you are beating af!!! Went to tescos the other day and they have got a sale on the wine, got a lush bottle of red it was only 2.99!! Mmmmm, might have some tonight!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Lisa, Paris was the only hotel I won some dollars in!!  Hope its lucky for you too! We went on the rollercoaster at New York New York.....still traumatised by it today!  All the hotels are jst brilliant so much to see & do in all of them, dont miss some shopping in Caesar's Palace! You'll luv San Fran, in a bizarre kinda way it sorted reminded me a bit of Glasgow, union square made me think of George Sq. Cable Car rides are a must, especially with all those bags from the shopping  Disney is in Anaheim in LA we only had 2dys there so crammed everything in! I'd really luv to go back & do it all again.

get that vino down 'yer neck girl


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Cant wait to Caesers Palace for the shops!!!! Dont know what to do in LA? Reallywant to try proper sushi though when im there. Will need to look up thing to do, def going to do the cable rides and alcatraz, going to see Cirque De Soliel in Vegas.

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Smeghead - I am very sorry to read that your tx has been cancelled   .  i think that you are doing the right thing by going away for a while in the sun.

Lil-  So pleased to see that everything went well with your ET and sending you         for the 2ww.

Aikybeats - How are you?  I was thinking of you the other day and I had a look back in my diary to see how long my bleeding lasted for.  It started when I was 5 weeks and 2 days and continued on until at least 7 weeks and 2 days ( i know it had stopped when I went for my scan aat 7 weeks and 5 days ).  i notice in one of your other posts you mentioned that you have never had bleeding with any of your pregnancies before.  This is the same as me and I kept myself sane by telling myself, the last 3 times everythng has appered to be OK and ended up not working out so maybe the bleeding is not that bad   Have you tried reading any of the IVF diaries, I read Noodles and drownedgirl and they did help me.  I hope and pray that everything is okay.

Bev -  How's it going?  Are you still tired?  Do you have a date for your next scan?

Lisa- sounds like you will have a great time in Vegas, I have never been but it sounds fab 

Mrs R- hope your feeling a bit better,   sounds nasty.  Are you enjoying Rose Vino & mucho Magners Cider?  Not very nice day for the footie, I hope Celtic are doing ok although the last I heard they were one nil down 

Tracy - I would speak to the clinic about your cycles.  I think the main thin is that there are enough days between when you ovulate to when your AF starts Although if you are concerned about having natural FEt you could ask about medicated.  I had a natural FET for my first tx which unfortunately ended up in a miscarriage, I became obsessed with worrying (rightly or wrongly) that my body didn't produce enough progesterone and asked my clinic about taking cyclogest with my natural FET.  They wouldn't allow this but offered me a medicated cycle which i decided to take.  Like anything with tx it is difficult to know if this has helped me or if it is just that the second time the embies were stronger.  Hope you manage to get good discussion about it with your clinic.

Weenster - How did you scan go on Friday?  Hope everything is going well with your tx.        

Saz- hope the d/reggng is going okay and you are not suffering too much with hot flushes   Do you have a date for a scan?

Nothing much happening with me apart form moping about, DP has gone on boys day out so do doubt I will have to nurse his 'flu' tomorrow.

 to Janet and Kissymouse and anyone else I might have unintentionally missed.

best wishes

Red


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Smeghead so   for you re your tx being cancelled  

Lil    and    for your 2ww, sticky vibes going your way 

Bev, Hows things going with you xx

Aikey, hope you enjoyed your massage, how you doing  

Mrs R, Glad your looking like being back to your old self with your posts, they make me  , next times going to be your time  

Tracy, let us know what GRI say re cycles xx

Weenster, hope everything is well with you  

Saze, hope you are keeping sane at the mo xx

Red, will it be dp hangover flu, my dh suffers from that too from time to time  

Lisa, you lucky thing re holiday, with you all talking about hols in May, I want to go somewhere now, will need to bend dh ear a bit   Glad you have something to look forward to xx

Kizzy, lou and anyone else I may have missed   xx

Me, I got apts through for tests at GRI, so all in all in April with them, running up with dh   and first appt I will be their 6 times! Oh well I'll know it like the back of my hand and will give me practice for when I do get tx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hello ladies how has your weekend been? Well I went out last night and couldn't even stomach alcohol?!! that is just not me but I am finding downregging very different from the last time I am being turned off of some of my favourite food and drink?!! Oh well maybe lose a few pounds   My memory is really bad and this is only after 2 days this will make you all laugh, so at 2 o'clock this morning I was phoning DP frantically for half and hour trying to get a hold of him cause I realised I had forgotten my keys was through my tiny bag about 20 times before collapsing in tears on the front door step cause he couldn't hear his phone in his pocket !! I HAD THEM IN MY HAND ALL ALONG!!!! I must have taken them out of my bag in the taxi ready to get in the house as quick as possible  

Smeghead I know how you feel it is really disappointing but the way I looked on it is the hospital know what they are doing and want to give you the best chance of success and if they went ahead with out giving you the best chance it would be a bigger disappointment if it didn't work. xxxxxx 

Bev how is the bump coming along? 

Aikey how are you? has the bleeding slowed down any?

MrsR have you booked any place?

Lisa how are you chickadee ? I got told I am going infront of the CTM and her boss don't know her title lol Oh well !!! Look forward to hear what they have to say!!  I've been told they are really crossing the line with the issue of my time off for TX

Red The downregging this time is very different from the last time I didn't have any symptoms the last time until about day 10!! how are you?

Janetw, weenster, Kizzy how are you all doing? 

sarah xxx


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Lou, I'm so sorry your treatment has been abandoned. I think a sunny break sounds like just what the doctor ordered. 

Mrs R, how's the AF today. Sounds a real piece of work to me. Sorry 'bout the result yesterday, hope you're no too down. Have a few drinks for me. 

Sarah, hey I know about the memory thing, I've been doing it all week and it's driving me insane. Hope you're feeling a bit better today.  

Janet, looks like next month's going to be busy for you. Hope all goes well. 

Red, how's DH's 'flu' today. Hope you're not giving him too much sympathy - it is self inflicted you know. 

Bev, how you doing hun? Hope your resting this weekend and recharging some batteries.  

Aiky, thinking about you lots just now. How's things?  

Lisa, wish I was coming with you on your big trip, sounds more and more fab all the time. Hope you enjoyed the vino last night, have my share next time. 

Tracy, how's things? Any further forward with your treatment options? 

Me, I'm hanging in there. My mind's all over the place just now, but will just have to content myself for now. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope your all well.

Lots of 

Lil


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Lil I thought I was doing well on my personals HOW ON EARTH could I miss you out xxxxx Hang in there, the memory thing is getting on my nerves it's what it must be like if you have early stages of dementia and you know you are doing them xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    sorry for miss you out xxx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone help me out on this one, was just going through appointments I have for next month and putting them on callander, noticed that 1/3 of them including assisted conception is addressed to Glasgow, Lanarkshire, 1/3 to Glasgow, Renfrewshire and the other 1/3 to just Glasgow.  A bit    as to which I come under? Any help ladies as my postcode is G52?

Janet


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

HOWDY GIRLS

Just caught up so here goes,

Lou, am so sorry that tx has been cancelled, especially since you were really very positive, but agree maybe some time away and sunshine will do the world of good and I hope you are keeping well. 

Aikey, how's it going , hope the bleeding has gone and that all is well, am thinking of you too. 

Lisa, hey 1 month and 1 day until your fandabidozi hols, I bet you are getting really excited. 

Kizzy hows the bride to be doing  

Mrs R you make me laugh hope that the Witch is easing off 

Saze           , thats just so funny, hope DR does not drive you   .

Lil,    for you all the time 

Red, Im still waiting for the date of my scan, to say its driving me  is an understatement, I just want to get to this next scan and see that all is well. Im having couple of really sick feeling days then just days of tiredness, just hope this is all normal, your scan is soon thinking of you too  

Janet, sorry but Im on the east coast, but also wishing you lots of luck 

Tracy I agree with Red get those cycles checked out, and maybe a Med FET would work better. 

Hi also to Weenster, whippett, and anyone Ive forgotten.

So Im still around reading everyday, but just have not been up to posting, besides been in bed most nights at 7:30, and DH says he draws the line at bringing up my laptop to bed    
Hope everyone has rememberd to change the clocks, its so weird doing it, lets hope the summer comes really soon, Im really tired of all this cold   

Love
Bev


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi girlies.

Well, feel as though it's been ages since I last posted - this not having access to the internet at work is really doing my head in, especially as I work in the IT department!  Anyway, went for my scan on Friday - still have 16 follies, with 4 over 16mm (i think it's mm's!) and the rest not far behind.  Lining is 7.4mm thick so we arranged ec for monday.  But, ususal happened, hospital phoned at 6pm on Friday asking if we could change it to Tuesday, so, ec now Tuesday!    I've just taken my last injection - HAVE YOU SEEN THE THICKNESS OF THAT NEEDLE??  THink dh took the injecting like a dart a bit too literally though, but that's me now needle free till Tuesday - yipee!  Roll on the 2ww!

Glad to hear everyone else is ok - Aiky, can't stop thinking of you, hope you're bearing up!   

Lou, sorry that treatment is cancelled, did they say when you can go again?

Mrs R, glad you're keeping on top of the evil  .  Hope you enjoyed your wee drink and are not suffering too much today.

Bev, hope that wee one gives you a break soon, bet you can't wait till the scan

Saze, do you know, dh is still slagging me about doing the same thing.  Only thing is I actually got him out the pub before I realised I had the keys!!!  Doh!

Janet, think that's just GRI for you - can't decide where they are!   As far as I know though there only is one ACU!  Keeping fingers crossed for you in April!  

Lil, not long till test day now?? Sending      that it all goes your way!

Lisa, every time you post about your fabby holl I get so jealous!  We went to disneyland and universal studios from LA - not far in a taxi.  TO be honest, once you've seen hollywood, venice beach etc there's not too much else to do in LA (we were there 6 days though!) so we decided to hit the roller coasters!!

Red, how's dh  You having to run after him

Anyway, off now to get ready for the desperate housewives doubler on E4 at 9 - yipee, it's back!!!

Speak soon,

Weenster x


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, one last question - I take Metformin 3 times a day for PCOS - does anyone know whether I should take it on Tuesday am before I go for egg collection?  Or should I not bother??  Will phone clinic tomorrow to check but I know you girlies are fountains of knowledge on everything!

W x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Sorry Weenster, don't know what you should do about your Metforming - best to speak with your clinic. They did the same with my EC last year. I know it's a nuisance but they're still in control of your cycle and it just means you coast an extra day (helps the follies mature just that wee bit more and a better chance of a better crop too). If my FET doesn't work, they reckon that's the only change they would make to my next fresh cycle - let me coast a bit longer to ripen the eggs (I had 13 but only 8 were mature and only 4 fertilised). Wishing you lots of  for tomorrow.

Bev, lovely to hear from you again. You haven't posted with the same 'gusto' recently and I was getting worried about you. I agree with DH, taking the laptop to bed with you at 7.30 is just a step too far. Get plenty of rest and post when you feel like it. Take care. 

I've been awake half the night with AF like cramping, but AF's not due til next Mondayish. The 2WW beginning to bug me a bit now. Back to work today, so hopefully that will distract me and make the day go quicker. 
Lots of 

Lil xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post to wish Weenster Good-Luck for EC tomorrow, and agree with Lil just a extra days for those lovely eggs to mature nicely.  Will be thinking of you and take it easy afterwards IE get DH to do all the chores  

Lil, saying special     for you.

Lovely day to ya'all

Lv
Bev


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck for EC Weenster       

Lil, praying for you hunny     

well I've been ill for about a week now - had this horrible flu virus, its just not going away. Off work today as when i got up I just didnt have any energy, I really hate being unwell!!    Got a tonic from chemist to take so hopefully will perk me up. Planning on going back to work tomorrow if I feel ok, think it might help to get back in a routine.  

Hope you are all doing well, sorry no energy for a long post!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Just a short post to say   to Weenster for EC tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you        


Lil-         for 2ww, I hope that it goes quickly for you.  I went to work during my 2ww and i think it helped keep me sane.  Best wishes.

Red


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

hi everyone , not been on much over the weekend cos of this damn , its still lingering about today  better bu*gar off soon!It is starting to ease off a bit now, poss cos I dont think I've got anymore blood left  this is like day 7/8, god all the pain etc has been awful! 

Well I'm phoning the RAH this afternoon to give them update on period situation so hopefully I'll still be going in tomorrow to get my kidney stent out! Fingers crossed!!

Not booked a holiday as yet......only dates DH can get off soon are 17-24 April & unfortunately my next period will be due at that time & I dont want to spend all that money & feel rotten when I'm there. My periods are always awful cos of my Endo   If we were to go in May my Dad will hopefully be getting his op to remove his bladder stone then so I'd rather be here at that time & then if we leave it any later I'm kinda presuming we might be kicking back off again at GRI so its all a bit up in the air jst now.
Maybe I'm being silly   but I'm also feeling guilty that if we do go away we'll be spending over £1000 & I keep thinking that its possibly a waste when we might need all the cash we can get if 2nd ICSI doesnt work so we can go to GCRM.....head a bit all over the place the now  so excuse the ramble!!!

Weenster - great news about EC tomorrow, lots of luv & I hope you get lots of good quality eggs! Let us know how you get on   Was feeling so rotten I gave the wine & cider a miss but think I might make up for it this weekend 

Lil -       for the dreaded 2ww, it seems like an eternity to test date I bet but I hope it passes quickly for you, being back at work might help you take your mind off things but dont be doing too much when you're there!! I'm hoping & praying you get your BFP at the end of it   Football wasnt too bad despite the result 

kizzy - awwww babes, thats rubbish you've been ill. Dont you be rushing back to work if you're still not right, might end up feeling worse. get well soon 

bev you get as much rest & sleep as you can!! Enjoy every minute of being preg hunni 

janet - thats good your getting the appointments through. Is it your address they're putting down under different areas or the address of the ACS unit? If your postcode is G52 then thats just a glasgow postcode, dont think its lanarkshire at all & I'm in Renfrewshire and as far as I'm aware they all start with PA? something like PA1 or PA4 etc

sarah - luved your wee story .... these hormones have a lot to answer for!! Maybe if downregging is diff this time then the result will be diff too...fingers crossed!!!

Red - football result summed up a totally rotten week for me, suppose things can only get better eh!  Hope your DP was feeling too rough after his boys outing!!  Men ....they never learn!!

Aiky - how are you sweetie I really hope you're doing ok & even better if the bleeding has stopped a bit. Hope things are ok    

lisa, tracy, smeg, & all other SG's..... hope you're all doing ok 

Mrs R xx


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Just a quicky here  

Weenster good luck for your EC tomorrow     xx

Mrs R, thanks for the postcode thingy, hope you feel better soon   xx

Kizzy, sorry you feel so crap just now, hope you feel better soon too   xx

Lil,      for the 2ww xx

Everyonelse   xx

Janet


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi   everyone

Thanks for all your kind words after our TX being cancelled on Friday, as you can imagine we were extremely upset , but picking ourselves up and just have to wait until next time, it would have been stupid to proceed with only 2 follicles.  The hospital have said I will need to wait to have 2   and they will take bloods etc. to see what is going on (as they couldn't understand why I had only produced 2 follicles as last time we had 8 with less drugs) then we can start again (also have to pay for drugs again anyone know where I can get them cheaper than through the hospital?)

Hope everyone else is doing grand and I am sorry for a real me post.

Love Lou x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lou,

Me posts are always welcome, and besides it sometimes makes you feel better.
Not sure abt the cheaper drugs things but am sure the girls will have some answers, also Im sure there is a thread somewhere on the site with regards to cheaper drugs.

Nice to see that you are still being positive 

Hi everyone else,    its past my bedtime  

Kizzy hope that you feel much better soon.

Love to ya'all
Lv
Bev


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Lou, Bev's right, me posts are always allowed.  We all need them from time to time.  Good to hear your clinic will be looking into why your treatment went wrong this time.  Hope you get some answers soon.  We're private with Nuffield, but when our treatment started they advised us to check with our GP surgery to see if they could help out with the meds.  Some surgeries do, ours don't, but it's worth asking anyway.  

Lil xxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning Girls,

Hey Lou, you are allowed to have me posts , as for the drugs, i will ask n a the other thread that i post on ,there are a few girls who got cheap drugs, ill pm you the address and phone number. How are you today?

Hi Sarah, how is the d/r going? Lol at the weekend , good luck for the meeting that you have, they cant do anything surely you are covered by your gp line and had a genuine reason!! Whe isit, do you have the date yet?

Hey Lil, how are you? When do you test?        

Hey Bev, how are you? When is your next scan? Are you still feeling really tired?

Hey Weenster, Good luck for EC!!!!! Thinking of you             

Hey Janet, how are you? Thats great about your appts!!!!

Hey Mrs R, glad af is getting better , how are you? You are entitled to a holiday!! Dont feel guilty, go and enjoy yourself!! Hope you can get the stent ou today, good luck!!   

Hey Kizzy, hope you feel better soon, thik that flu thing must be doing the rounds, dhs has just gotten over it. Did you go to work today?

Hey Red, how are you? Thanks for the Howdens tip, ended up getting a kitchen from Magnet, got a really good deal, i cant wait to get it!!!!!!!

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok today!! 

I had a busuy weekend,i hosted a body shop party on sat, i bought tons of stuff!! Had a bit fo sore head then next day!! Then on Sunday, went to sort this kitchen out, and yesterday never stopped all day, sat down at 4pm!! I was knackered!! Today if the weather holds up, im off to B&Q to buy flowers for the front garden and plant them all, will need to buy gloves tough!! 

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Howdy Girls,

Lisa you sound like you are having fun, just reading what you have been up to has exhausted me   , Enjoy the planting, Im waiting until May until I buy plants as last year I lost so many due to a really cold spell in April, anyway enjoy, get those hands dirty  

Red, just wanted to wish you good-luck for your scan today, its so exciting but scary to hey, Im STILL waiting to hear when my 12 scan is, and am really trying not to get my knickers in a twist, just wish that Dundee would only let us go after 12 weeks, I suppose Im just use to having dates anyway hopefully the posti will deleiver my news today.   

Hi everyone else, am working 10 to 6pm today, just hope that I dont fall asleep  

Weenster lots of      for today.

Love
Bev


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi girls,

sorry I haven't posted in a while I've not been very good.

Just a quick question, is anyone having there prostap at the gri either just had it or about to? I'm receiving mine on Thursday morning and will be DR for 4 weeks, it was supposed to be 2 weeks but I received a letter telling me I would be held back until the 30th April for my Scan.

Sarah


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi everyone

I must apologise for being AWOL for the past week.  Sorry

Will try and catch up.

Lou – was sorry to hear that your tax was cancelled.  Me posts are allowed so don’t apologise.

Weenster – good luck for EC today.

Mrs R – How you feeling?  Are you in the RAH today?  Thinking of you.

LIL – How you coping in the 2WW.  Whens your test date?  I’m a bit lost at the moment

Red – Hows U?

Kizzy – hope you feel better soon.

Bev – How you doing?  When you getting your next scan?

Lisa – not long till your hols.  Hows exciting.

Saze – how you doing?  What stage are you at.  Still downregging?

Hope I’ve not forgot anyone.  Just had a quick look at the posts.  At work but is quite quiet with the kids all being off.

I’m still bleeding.  I really don’t know whats happening.  Up to Dundee next Wednesday so suppose will just need to wait and see!!

Will speak soon.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick one from me!  Was ec day today but they only got 4 eggs.  I must admit I was a wee bit disappointed but as they say it only takes 1!  So it's now waiting till tomorrow to see how many fertilise!   

However, the consultant came in after the collection for a wee word.  I knew from the past that I had a heart shaped uterus, and that they would only ever put 1 embie back, but it appears I also have 2 cervixes!  Basically acording to him it looks as though each side of the uterus has a cervix, so is in effect like 2 small wombs!  What a freak I am!  So all in all things aren't looking too great for us ever succeeding!  Hey ho ....

Anyway, will be back later to catch up more!

Weenster x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Weenster-         for your eggs and DH sperm getting it together tonight.  Try not too worry about numbers as it only takes one.  I will be thinking about you tomorrow.  Is your uterus and cervix what they call a bi-cornate uterus, if so they girl I work with has this and she is coming back to work next week after being off on maternity leave for the last year.  Don't be so hard on yourself  

Aiky - sorry to hear that your are still bleeding, it must be very hard.    Still you don't know what is going on until next week.   

Sarah - sorry can't help with your query, I was at ninewells and I had the nasal spray for D/regging.

Lisa- Good for you getting a good deal with Magnets.  Getting a new kitchen makes a big difference to your house I always think.  Have you got a date for getting it installed.  We got our kitchen at Howdens but got our worktops from Magnet as they had better selection in the size we needed.

Lou -     Hope you get some answers from your tests.

Bev - Any word from that Postie ?  The NHS don't seem to like to give you much notice for your 12 week scan, I had mine at 12 weeks 5 days and only got the appointment about 10 days before.

Lil - How's it going ?  Hope  the 2ww is not making you 

Thanks to everyone who asked about us, we had our 20 week scan today and it was so special.  Didn't find out sex but they have told us that everything is good with bubs which is all that matters.

A big   to everyone who I haven't mentioned.

Best wishes Red


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Red, glad you got your healthy heartbeat today.  Were you tempted to find out whether it was a pink or blue baby  

Aiky, hope you're bearing up!  Keeping everything crossed that you get a healthy heartbeat too next Wed!    

Sarah, I had prostap to downreg, I got it 4 weeks before I started stimming.  The clinic also gave me a nasal spray though to make sure I stayed d/r'd but it was all fine.  Seemingly the injection lasts for up to 6 weeks, although the norm is 4, so I'm sure you'll be fine!  You excited 

bev, don't work too hard, hope you're feeling ok! 

Lisa, happy planting!    The one good thing about this treatment is that dh is letting me off with helping in the garden - it really is like a jungle out there!!!

Lil, not long to go now?   I was quite surprised that they just ask for a urine test to test at the nuffield, I thought it would be blood! Even said I could do a test at home and post one in to the clinic to confirm!  Keeping everything crossed  

Mrs R - got a holiday booked yet?? Am so jealous!  is it this friday you'll find out your next plan of attack??

Lou, keep your chin up!

Saze, hows the d/r going??  Any mood swings yet??  

 to everyone else,    off to watch Bianca coming back to Eastenders - it's strangely addicting!!!

Weenster x


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Weenster, 
I'm really excited i just cant believe its all happening after waiting so long I just   that it works


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Just a quick note to say good luck weenster for tomorrow and as the others say it only takes one        

Janet xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow weenster!! 

Just a quick one as soooo tired I am having horrendous psycho mood swings honestly need to be locked away in a padded cell !!  

sarah xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

weenster said:


> However, the consultant came in after the collection for a wee word. I knew from the past that I had a heart shaped uterus, and that they would only ever put 1 embie back, but it appears I also have 2 cervixes! Basically acording to him it looks as though each side of the uterus has a cervix, so is in effect like 2 small wombs! What a freak I am! So all in all things aren't looking too great for us ever succeeding! Hey ho ....





Red Admiral said:


> Weenster -Is your uterus and cervix what they call a bi-cornate uterus, if so they girl I work with has this and she is coming back to work next week after being off on maternity leave for the last year. Don't be so hard on yourself


Hi

A bicornuate uterus isn't where you have 2 cervixes....it's basically where you have a septum (like bit down middle of your nostrils...the bit Daniella Westbrook lost !!) that comes down into the top centre of your womb, dividing your womb into 2 separate cavities. There's also septate uterus which is basically the same, where the septum comes down into centre of womb but doesn't completely divide.

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/complications/uterusabnormal/

I have a septate/bicornuate uterus (it's been called both  ) but it was where I had septum of a few cm's come down in middle (but didn't divide completely)...had surgery on it to cut it back.

Having 2 separate cervixes would be called something else...just googled and it's called Uterus didelphys but I don't know much about it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uterine_malformation

Hope that helps ? 
Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow weenster, it only takes 1

Hope you get a good result on the scan next week - aikey

Lisa - good luck with the planting I will be leaving flowers until later as I also lost heaps last year with the cold snap in April

Saze - hope the mood swings aren't too bad, mine were awful what a lot DH had too put up with

Mrs R - Got your hols planned yet?

Lil - hope your   isn't sending you too insane.

Bev - hope ur not working too hard, and hope u get word of ur scan date soon

Well off to bed now 

Love Lou x


----------



## LIL41 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Weenster, please don't dispair, I know of several people who didn't have many eggs, but still went on to have pregnancies. It's all about quality, not quantity. You need to say focussed and positive just now. I hope there was plenty of 'action' in the embryology lab last night. Got everything crossed for a good result for you today and ET tomorrow. How are you feeling after EC? Not too sore I hope.  

Red, wonderful news about your scan. You must be on . Good to hear bub's fine and healthy. Keep up the good work. Yep, have to say the 2WW is just as awful this time as it was the last, but work's keeping me distracted.  

Sarah1982, how much longer are you sniffing? I'm sorry you're feeling so . Hopefully it won't be for too much longer. 

SarahB, at last you're on your way. I had Prostap too, but fortunately was able to proceed to stimms quite quickly. It can made you a bit  the longer you're on it, so stay sane for as long as you can.  

Bev, hope you managed to stay awake long enough at work. 

Lisa, I'm exhausted trying to keep up with you again. Where do you get the energy. 

Aiky, thoughts are still with you hun. Hang in there. A friend at work told me yesterday she bled on and off for the first 3 months and she now has a beautiful, healthy little boy.  

Hi to Mrs R, Kizzy, Tracy and everyone else I've missed.    

Lots of 

Lil xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks minxy, i looked at these links and it looks like it's not all bad news!!  I had 'googled' them last night but think it just made me feel worse   - these sites def explained it better!

Still not feeling too hopeful though!  Can't believe there could have been more eggies in there and they just couldn't get them out!  Think the next 2 hours till I phone the lab to see whether any of the 4 have fertilised are going to be the longest of my life   (soz you girlies that are on the 2ww, i know you must be worse!!!)  I don't know what it is but i just don't feel very optimistic at all, it just seems with this treatment it's been one thing after another...

weenster x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Good Morning,

Hey Weenster, good luck with the phone call       , thinking of you!! hope the links make things clearer for you.

Hey Red, thats fab about your scan!!! Have you started to buy for bubs? They have said 4-6weeks for delivery, i cant wait!!! We are selling our old kitchen though as there is nothing wrong with it, just not our taste.

Hey Lou, how are you? Hope those addresses help, think the girls found a big saving.

Hey Sarah,  , drink plenty if water, i was awful when i was sniffing, just so angry all the time 

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Not going to do alot today, just need to nip out to buy stuff for tea, hen the apprentice is on tonight, i love that show!!!

Lots of Love Lisa xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad I could help *Weenster*  Lots of positive vibes for your eggs...fingers crossed for top fertilisation 
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello everyone 

Weenster - Good Luck! have you phoned yet? I really hope that you've got some good quality fertilised embryo's now , everythings crossed for you. Let us know asap!  Dont get dispondant about your uterus, you hear of so many people with things like this & they have babies etc, I know it must be hard  but try & keep your chin up & think , lots of luv hunni (Oh P.S - it is this Fri I'm meant to find out our next stages etc)

lisa - your kitchen will be fab! When are you installing it? Before or after your hols? You have been so busy - wish I'd your energy! Still not convinced about a hol this month cos I dont want to be feeling crap with another AF. We'll see what happens. The apprentice is good isnt it, I missed last week but will be catching up tonight although I'm sure DH will have the footie on so mght be relegated to the bedroom to watch!  Think I'm having a day like you today, pretty quiet other than a wee trip to Morrisons 

lil - hows the sanity?  You surviving sweetie? Are you feeling ok?    

lou - how you doing?  Been thinking of you. Dont be silly about 'me' posts, have you seen some of my epics the past few wks??   I'm glad to hear the hosp are going to try & figure things out for you with tests etc. I'm sure the next couple of mths will fly in & hopefully you'll be trying again with more success . Hope you can get the drugs a bit cheaper. I've Still not booked our hols yet, dont know what we're going to do on that front. I'll keep you all posted though.

sarah - how you feeling today? sorry you're having a rough time D/regging, hope it gets better soon! Have some BIG 

Red - great news your scan went well   Thats you half way there!!! I'm so pleased everything is good with the baby & you're keeping ok 

Aiky - you're doing great babes, stay strong & positive   Are you sore when bleeding? Is it heavy? I'm sooooo hoping its nothing to worry about. Who knows by next wed it might've have stopped. I was indeed in the RAH yest, I'm about to post below about it but thanks for asking.  Lots of luv to you & your wee bean 

sarahb - I suppose I was down regging for about 5mths  I was put on prostap back in Nov to help with my endometriosis & because it would be 1st stage with my ICSI. Due to various health issues with my endo I never got started with ICSI til end of Feb/start March so I originally had 1 x 3mth dose of prostap & then 2 x 1mth jabs of it so delaying stims for couple of weeks wont do you any harm. Hope you find D/R ok, I loved being on prostap despite a few hotflushes! Bet you cant wait for your scan & to get the injections started! Good luck for your journey ahead 

Bev - I hope you managed to stay awake at work  I know what you mean about liking to have dates in the diary, I'm like that too, dont like the unplanned or unknown....maybe I'm jst a weirdo or too organised  Hope you & baby cargo are both well & a bit more awake today. Hugs to you both 

Tracy - hows you?

have I missed anyone?? oops sorry if I have 

Well I am now STENTLESS!!!!   
It has officially left the body  
It wasn't the nicest experience getting it removed but its done now. Quite painful when it was taken out & afterwards its been agony using the loo, like weeing glass  which is a shock to the system, really wakes you up! Need to drink as much water as poss to get my waterworks back to normal & to avoid any urine infection.
I've to have an ultrasound in 2mths time to check kidneys are ok & theres no sign of nasty endo cysts growing back.....I hope & pray not!
Here's hoping its the start of better health & a bit of luck for me 

Holiday plans temporarily on hold until GRI gives us an idea of timescales for next ICSI, dont want to go away this month cos dates we can go will be when my AF is due again & dont want to be miserable  Maybe go in May depending when they can start us again, we'll see what they say on Fri.

luv n hugs, Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats fab Mrs R you are stent free!!!!!!   . 

Prob get the kitcen put in after our hols, dh's dad is going to do it and dh will do the electrics . Having a quiet day today too, going to Morrisons went for the first time last night, its fab, loads of bargins!! So going to get tea for tonight. I love the apprentice, you could prob still catch it on bbc iplayer on the net,i was shouting at the tv!!! 

May would be a good time for going away!!

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me.  Things not looking good.  Am absolutely sh......g myself.  When I went to loo this morning, "something" came out of me.  Phoned Drs down here and I am going for a scan at 3pm.

Will let you know as soon as I can. Please keep everything crossed for me.

Love aikybeats xxxx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Thinking of you Aikey, fingers crossed                          

Love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky good luck at the docs
          
I'm thinking of you hunni


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Weenster - any news yet on your eggies?   

Aiky - good luck for scan hunny    

Hello everyone else  

Just a quickie from me - appt to see about getting polyp removed is 6th May, so not too long, but I dont think they will do anything that day - will prob have to go back


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi there, currently started IVF tratment and have my baseline scan at Ninewells tomorrow, has anyone got any further info on IVF for me?

Chlomid and IUI have not worked   and hubby works away which dosent help so will have to rely on his frozen sperm


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Maizie

Good luck for your IVF journey!!! Feel free to ask anything thats on your mind, I've just done my 1st ICSI cycle & this site has been a godsend, everyone on here is a fountain of knowledge!
I hope your scan goes well tomorrow & you start your stim injections v.soon

Weenster - I'm hoping & praying you've got some good news??   You ok??

Aiky - you should be having your scan as I type this, saying lots of   that everything is ok with your little bean 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you Mrs R

Dont mind the injections as I had to have them for IUI only thing is hubby works away and if everything is okay he wont be here for any of it, have to use the frozen sperm which is a bit of a nightmare having to do it all on your own. xx


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Maizie, welcome to the scottish girls, i think i have "met" you on the angus thread , feel free to ask anything!! I'm waiting for my next tx in July, i think. Had icsi in Oct last year which didn't work. 

Good luck for your scan          

How are you finding it?

Love Lisa xx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Aikey - My  for you and am sending u lots of        that the scan is alright.

Maizie - this website is absolutely great if you have any questions you need answered, the support you get from everyone is brill, hope your baseline scan goes ok tomorrow

Love Lou x


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hiya,

The sniffing thing is ok, dont think I have had any mood swings on it 

Just hopeing that this will work though,as nothing else has, I had one more go on IUI but ninewells advised that I would be better going straight onto the IVF.

Dont think I will mind the injections part, think it will just be the collection that will be a bit sore, but I dont know, dknot really know what to expect tomorrow but sure I will find out.

How are you getting on, wasnt on here for a while as we had a hell of a Christmas and New Year, oour best friend died and then my DH mother died in January so can only hope that we get some good news.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Maizie, tomo they will do an internal scan to see if the drugs are doing their job, to make sure your ovaries have shut down and your womb lining is nice and thin, if everything is good then they will go through injections and tell you how much then give you your next scan date. 

I have put all my trust in ninewells acu, they are fab and the nurses are lovely. 

Hey Lou, how are you? Not long until your hols!! 

Aikey, thinking of you   

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Lisa,

Will let you know tomorrow how I get on 

The nurses are lovely in the ACU feel like im the only one that they ever see back as you never see anyone again who was in the waiting room with you.


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I know what you mean, i have never seen the same person twice! Even after the info night!! 

Good luck

Love Lisaxx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

I missed the info night it was on the 10th March I think but I didnt get the bloody pack until the 11th which was quiet inconsiderate of them.

Why do you have to wait until July before you get the next treatment?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to wait, well cos im nhs funding and thats when my next turn should hopefully be and because 3 weeks ago i had a large firoid removed that they found during the baseline scan and had said if the tx didn't work then they would consider taking it out, so at my review appt they decided they would take it out. So have to now avoid pregnancy for 3months  !!

What they go through on the info night is everythng that you have, they just really talk you through it. 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Maizie (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh thats a shame about what happened to you.

July is just round the corner though.

Well I will keep my fingers crossed for you, ust hope I have no cysts this time as I had them for IUI god there is so much to worry about. 

Do you stay in Dundee then Lisa?


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

thinking of you for tomo Maizie, yep i stay in Dundee.

Let us know how you get on tomo

LoveLisa xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi all,

Well, three of my super four eggs fertilised so back tomorrow afternoon to have the best one put back!  Feeling a lot more confident now than I was this morning - think the embriologist thought she had a weeping wreck on the phone earlier!   

Aiky, keeping everything crossed that things are going ok for you.  You deserve a bit of luck!      

 to everyone else, will be back later to catch up with you all!

Weenster x


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie.  Unfortunately its bad news from me.  I've lost my 2 beanies.  I passed something this morning which turns out to be everything.  There is nothing left inside me.  I am devasted but knew something just wasnt quite right.  Am going to bury them under a plant at Findlays grave.

Going to have a couple of chilled out days so wish everyone all the best whereever they are on their cycle.

Speak soon.  Love aikybeats xxx


----------



## weenster (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, Aiky, so sorry to hear that.  If ever someone needed a break it's you!  Sending         to you and dh.

Weenster x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Weenster - good luck for Et  

Aiky I'm so sorry hunny life is so unfair, sending you and your DH hugs and prayers


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Aiky, im so sorry, thinking of you and dh during this time. Life is so cruel             .

Lots of Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## smeghead (Jul 2, 2007)

Aikey - so sorry for you and your DH, sending you guys lots of       and take time for each other life is so cruel.

Love Lou x


----------



## Mrs R (Nov 27, 2007)

Aiky I'm so sorry, I'm truly gutted for you honey    
Can only imagine how crap you must be feeling , I'm crying for you as I know how heartbreaking this must be. I was really hoping things would be ok for you.....why is life so damn unfair?? Spend lots of time with DH & let all your emotions out, cry, shout, talk etc, this is such a hard time for you both. I'm thinking of you lots & sending you lots of luv, I know you & your DH will get through this. Your idea about planting your 'beans' beside Findlay's grave is so sweet, I'm sure he'll look out for them. You're doing the right thing by having a few chill out & time out dys, you take care of yourself & DH too - look after each other & we'll all be here when you're ready to pop back on   xxxx

Weenster, well done you, thats fab news about 3 fertilising!!  I hope the best one is a wee fighter & gives you that BFP hunni, fingers crossed eh . Will you manage to have the other 2 frozen?? All the best for ET tomorrow , rest up plenty & prepare for the agonising insanity of the 2ww. We need some good news on here!!!

Maizie once you start stimming it'll be EC time before you know it! Its honestly nothing to worry about, i hardly remember a thing about mine. I hope your scan goes well & you get your drugs etc to start. It will be hard going through it all on your own with your DH being away, have you told any friends or family about doing the IVF? Could you get a family member or friend to go with to appts etc? I know when we done our ICSI we only told our mums as the less folk that knew the better. I'm thinking when we start our 2nd ICSI I might not even tell them....we'll see. You know you've always got all of us on here to share things with  Let us know how you get on tomorrow 

lots of luv to all other SG's
Mrs R xx


----------



## saze1982 (Jan 30, 2007)

Aiky I am absolutely devastated for you and have shed quite a few tears when I read your post, life is very unfair  you are in my thoughts and prayers.    

Weenster that is really good news well done you xxx

Maizie Hello and welcome to the scottish girls, I am at Ninewells too and am sniffing as we speak, all the staff at he ACU are brilliant. Good luck with your scan, mine isn't until the 15th. This is my first FET I had my first IVF cycle in December but it had to be abandoned after EC due to me developing OHSS.  I hope we can be cycle buddies and be a good support for each other xx 


I am having terrible black moods I've actually locked myself in my bedroom as we speak due to the fact that I am just being horrible so better being away from poor DP! My charge nurse put me in her office today and said stay there for 5 mins because a doctor had a go at me today and she thought I was going to hit him, she saw the funny side but I was soooo embarassed I just saw red   I didn't feel like this the last time anyone any tips ?!! other than screaming into a pillow cause it's not working 

hello everyone xxxxxxxxxx

sarah xx

f


----------



## janetw (Jan 16, 2008)

Aikey, so sorry to hear your sad news      

Janet xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Oh Aikey Im so so so sorry,      am thinking of you and really hope that your wait for your dream is not long away.  Good that you take some time out this has not been the easiest time for your and DP, am thinking of you and will say a special  for your Beanies.   

Weenster great news on your embies, will be thinking of you tommorrow, remember to chill out once home.

Sarah, I really hope that you are okay, sounds like your turning into a really mega hormonal queen   , hormones the darn things.  Why dont you go and have some reflexology, it might help releive the symptons or even a massage, it will help relax you too.  

Maizie, hiya, Im also a Ninewells girl have been going up and down for the past 2 years.  The staff are really lovely and are always willing to answer your questions.  Stick with us and we will help you through all this.  Try and not get too stressed and just take one day at a time.  Good-luck with your scan.

Hi to Mrs R, Lil (hope the 2ww is going okay) Lisa (dream holiday lady), Janet, Red, Sarah, Tracy, who have I forgotten, sorry if I have.

Im doing okay plooding along day after day. Thinking of everyone too.
Lv
Bev


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Aiky - so very sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself and DH.   

Thinking of you both

Red


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Weenster, Woohoo, thats fab news, thinking of you for et!!!    

Hi Sarah, read your other post, you are going through it, so sorry you are feeling like that, i found myself getting really angry quite quickly for no reason, and crying alot, i found that having a quiet period really helped, even if it was just taking myself out of the room and sitting down for a couple of minutes really helped. When do you have your scan?

Hey Bev, are you still coming with me in the suitcase on my hols  !! 

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lisa most definately, will squeeze myself in if I have too


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Its ok Bev, im sure you will fit in!   I have made the holes so you can breathe!!

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheers Lisa, just hope that you are not leaving from Terminal 5 at heathrow 

Right its waaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyy past my bedtime.

Are you gonna do the tattoo?

Lv
Bev


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Dont think i am flying from there thank god, my dad is though next week!!!

Really want the tattoo, will def try and get it done will go in and se them and see what they say.

Have a good sleep night night!! 

Love Lisa xxx


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Sleep tight too.
Lv
Bev


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135464.0

N x


----------

